# Fake-Fisch: Jetzt kommen vegane Fischprodukte!



## Mikesch (12. Februar 2020)




----------



## Waller Michel (12. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich so ein Ökoburger essen wollte ,würde ich das tun , aber wenn ich Fisch möchte, dann möchte ich auch Fisch !
Da nutzt die optische Täuschung auch nix !


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

das ist derselbe Schmarrn wie mit den "veganen Fleisch(produkten)". Es gibt kein Fleisch oder Fisch aus Gemüse, wie es auch kein Gemüse aus Fleisch oder Fisch gibt.
Die Welt will belogen sein.
Ich würde weder das eine noch das andere jemals probieren. Wenn ich Gemüse, Fleisch oder Fisch essen will, dann esse ich das - und zwar im Original. Alles andere ist Leute verarschen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon? Würdet Ihr so einen Fake-Fisch mal probieren?



Klar, warum nicht. Probieren sollte man immer.


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2020)

Da ich die Systemgastronomie meide und auch selten in Mensen tafele wird das Kunst-Fischstäbchen wohl an mir vorbeischwimmen.


----------



## magut (12. Februar 2020)

ich ess ja nicht mal Fisch, den ich nicht gefangen hab. Reagenzglasprodukte vermeide ich wo es nur geht.
Da mag ich nicht mal versuchen


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Februar 2020)

Irgendwann kommt es noch soweit, das Wir auf Gemüsefische angeln müssen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Was haltet Ihr davon? Würdet Ihr so einen Fake-Fisch mal probieren?*




Nö.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Fake-Fisch: Jetzt kommen vegane Fischprodukte!*



Die Überschrift ist bereits eine contradictio in adiecto.

Es gibt keine veganen Fischprodukte.

Es gibt evtl. irgendwann vegane Produkte, die nach Fisch riechen oder schmecken aber mehr auch nicht.

Als "Fischstäbchen" o.ä. würde ich sowas auch grundsätzlich nicht kaufen aber evtl. als "Panierte Maniokwurzel mit Fischgeruch/-aroma".


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Februar 2020)

Ist doch seltsam, diese Sehnsucht der Veganer nach Fleisch- Fischfakes?
Das Bild, Konsistenz, Geschmack von Fleisch, haben sie wohl alle in ihren Köpfen, sonst würden sich solche Nachbildungen ja nicht verkaufen?
Macht in meinen Augen diese ganze Fleisch Verzichts Philosophie nur noch verlogener!

Jürgen


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2020)

Konventionelle, seit Jahrzehnten oder noch viel länger bekannte Produkte „im Chemielabor nachzubauen” spricht nicht gerade für die Lebensmittelindustrie.
Für mich ist dieses Prinzip nur eine unkreative, stumpfsinnige aber womöglich finanziell lohnende Ranschmeiße an mögliche Zielgruppen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (12. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist doch seltsam, diese Sehnsucht der Veganer nach Fleisch- Fischfakes?
> Das Bild, Konsistenz, Geschmack von Fleisch, haben sie wohl alle in ihren Köpfen, sonst würden sich solche Nachbildungen ja nicht verkaufen?
> Macht in meinen Augen diese ganze Fleisch Verzichts Philosophie nur noch verlogener!
> 
> Jürgen




Naja, mir fällt es keineswegs schwer zu akzeptieren, dass es immer mehr Menschen gibt, die Fleisch nicht deswegen nicht essen weil es ihnen nicht schmeckt. Sondern aus ganz anderen Erwägungen, die ich ja nicht teilen muss.
Aus ganz persönlicher Sicht sogar sehr begrüßenswert, denn falls die ganze Welt meinen Fleisch und Fischkonsum teilen möchte wird es wohl schwierig das Zeug ranzuschaffen. Hauptsache mich zwingt keiner dazu.
Ich würde das auf jeden Fall probieren, den eigenen Horizont zu weiten hilft immer.


----------



## geomas (12. Februar 2020)

leicht off-Topic und nur ne wilde Theorie:

Im erweiterten Bekanntenkreis gibts einige Vegetarier -- fleischessende Gastgeber bieten öfters auch zusätzlich vegetarische Speisen an, um eben gute Gastgeber zu sein.
Damit meine ich, daß „vegane Bouletten/Frikadellen” oder Fischlose Fischstäbchen eventuell gar nicht auf hardcore-Veganer zielen, sondern als Angebote für Gelegenheits-Vegetarier gedacht sind.
Wenn das Schulkind im Teenager-Alter eben rumquengelt und was veganes will oder so.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist doch seltsam, diese Sehnsucht der Veganer nach Fleisch- Fischfakes?
> Das Bild, Konsistenz, Geschmack von Fleisch, haben sie wohl alle in ihren Köpfen, sonst würden sich solche Nachbildungen ja nicht verkaufen?
> Macht in meinen Augen diese ganze Fleisch Verzichts Philosophie nur noch verlogener!
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo,

richtig. Da beisst sich etwas, wie man bei uns zu sagen pflegt. Oder verständlicher ausgedrückt: das passt nicht zusammen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Februar 2020)

...... passend dazu noch ein alkoholfreies Bier und Regenwetter- fertig ist die Depression


----------



## Vanner (12. Februar 2020)

Kommt mir nicht mit solchen Zeug, das ist doch abartig.


----------



## Mikesch (12. Februar 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ...
> Auf der Fachmesse _fish international _in Bremen sind vegane Fischprodukte auf Gemüsebasis ein Trend. ... So gibt es bereits erste fischfreie Produkte, die aber angeblich noch nicht schmecken!
> ...


Warum soll man etwas essen, was nicht schmeckt?
Ich esse Etwas, weil es mir schmeckt. Egal ob Fisch, Fleisch oder Gemüse
Man muss nicht jedem Trend nachlaufen.


----------



## Nemo (12. Februar 2020)

Ich vermisse bei der Diskussion noch die alternativen Fakten, wie gesundheitsschädlich Fisch ist und deshalb auf vegane gepresste Pestizide umgestiegen werden muss.


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2020)

Finde ich gut. Dann wird es bald keine gewerbliche Fischerei mehr geben und die Meere füllen sich wieder zugunsten der Angler.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (12. Februar 2020)

Jeder der das Zeug "geniesst" schont die Bestände.

Grüße Ronni


----------



## yukonjack (12. Februar 2020)

Ich habe vor ein par Jahren mal Krebsfleisch in Gläsern gekauft. Und weils so schön billig war gleich 3Stück. Zu Hause gleich ein Glas geöffnet und festgestellt, schmeckt wie Laternenmast ganz unten. War auch so ein nachgemachtes Zeugs. Ein geöffnetes und 2 geschlossene Gläser wanderten dahin wo so ein Mist hingehört. Auf den *Müll.*


----------



## rippi (12. Februar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein par Jahren mal Krebsfleisch in Gläsern gekauft. Und weils so schön billig war gleich 3Stück. Zu Hause gleich ein Glas geöffnet und festgestellt, schmeckt wie Laternenmast ganz unten. War auch so ein nachgemachtes Zeugs. Ein geöffnetes und 2 geschlossene Gläser wanderten dahin wo so ein Mist hingehört. Auf den *Müll.*


Spende doch der Tafel.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein par Jahren mal Krebsfleisch in Gläsern gekauft. Und weils so schön billig war gleich 3Stück. Zu Hause gleich ein Glas geöffnet und festgestellt, schmeckt wie Laternenmast ganz unten. War auch so ein nachgemachtes Zeugs. Ein geöffnetes und 2 geschlossene Gläser wanderten dahin wo so ein Mist hingehört. Auf den *Müll.*



Hallo,

na, da bist Du nicht allein, ging mit vor einigen Jahren wie Dir .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Februar 2020)

Die Zukunft ist pflanzlich / von Produkten bestimmt, die auf Insektenbasis aufgebaut sind.

Der Klimawandel wir dazu führen, dass weite Teile der Erde verdorren , während die Menschheit sich beschaulich weiter vermehrt.

Die Fleischproduktion auf billige Massenware auszulegen, wird sich überholen.

Ethisch und vom Resourcenaufwand her nicht akzeptabel.

Habe selbst einen Vegetarier im Verwandtenkreis - die Ersatzprodukte meist auf Basis von Hülsenfrüchten schmecken mir ganz "ok" ...

Ich würde daher auch "Fake Fisch" probieren.

Ich denke, wer will , darf auch .

Abgesehen davon gibt es Menschen, die aufgrund von Krankheit ( Gicht bspw. ) purinarm essen müssen.

Da sind solche Produkte doch ok?!

R.S.


----------



## Mescalero (12. Februar 2020)

Die Aufregung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Pflanzenbasierte Lebensmittel, die wie Fleisch aussehen und schmecken (sollen), gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten, warum nicht auch Fisch?

Es gibt Leute, die aus sehr nachvollziehbaren Gründen auf Fisch verzichten, den Geschmack aber mögen. Why not?

Wenn ich übrigens die Wahl zwischen einer mit Sojaschrot gemästeten und vllt noch mit Antibiotika vollgepumpten Regenbogenforelle und einem Dinkel/Grünkern/weißderkuckuck-Fischburger hätte, müsste ich nicht sehr lange überlegen.


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Februar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein par Jahren mal Krebsfleisch in Gläsern gekauft. Und weils so schön billig war gleich 3Stück. Zu Hause gleich ein Glas geöffnet und festgestellt, schmeckt wie Laternenmast ganz unten. War auch so ein nachgemachtes Zeugs. Ein geöffnetes und 2 geschlossene Gläser wanderten dahin wo so ein Mist hingehört. Auf den *Müll.*



Über den Spruch lachen meine Frau und ich uns seit 30 Min kaputt


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Februar 2020)

Also ich brauch nicht jeden Tag Fleisch! 
Habe auch absolut nix gegen Gemüse! 
Aber Fleischverarsche aus dem Labor von BASFund Co ...............
Ne mag nicht! 10 Jahre später merkt man dann. ....Sorry für den Krebs ,wusste man damals nicht! 
Hab auch hier und da mal versehentlich in sowas rein gebissen. ....babbt mir heute noch unter dem Gaumen. .....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (12. Februar 2020)

Schon erstaunlich wieviele das hier in Rede stehende Produkt anscheinend schon verkostet haben, denn wie sonst kann man feststellen, dass es nicht schmeckt. Ich finde ja so Produkte wie Biokartoffelpürreepulver deutlich perverser. Dinge die mir schmecken kommen auf den Teller und die anderen eben nicht, volkommen unideologisch. Insofern werde ich das auf jeden Fall probieren, wenn es bei mir vorbeischwimmt.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gibt es Menschen, die aufgrund von Krankheit ( Gicht bspw. ) purinarm essen müssen.
> 
> Da sind solche Produkte doch ok?!
> 
> R.S.



Hallo,

Gemüse ist nicht per se Purinarm. Erbsen, Linsen, Rosenkohl und vor allem Soja haben deutlich mehr Purin als z. B. Schweinebauch, Bratwurst und Wiener Würstchen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Februar 2020)

bastido schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich wieviele das hier in Rede stehende Produkt anscheinend schon verkostet haben, denn wie sonst kann man feststellen, dass es nicht schmeckt. Ich finde ja so Produkte wie Biokartoffelpürreepulver deutlich perverser. Dinge die mir schmecken kommen auf den Teller und die anderen eben nicht, volkommen unideologisch. Insofern werde ich das auf jeden Fall probieren, wenn es bei mir vorbeischwimmt.


So sehe ich das auch jeder nach seiner Fason ! Das ohne Bevormundung!


----------



## yukonjack (12. Februar 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Spende doch der Tafel.


Gibt schon genug Leute die mich nicht mögen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Aufregung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Pflanzenbasierte Lebensmittel, die wie Fleisch aussehen und schmecken (sollen), gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten, warum nicht auch Fisch?
> 
> Es gibt Leute, die aus sehr nachvollziehbaren Gründen auf Fisch verzichten, den Geschmack aber mögen. Why not?
> 
> Wenn ich übrigens die Wahl zwischen einer mit Sojaschrot gemästeten und vllt noch mit Antibiotika vollgepumpten Regenbogenforelle und einem Dinkel/Grünkern/weißderkuckuck-Fischburger hätte, müsste ich nicht sehr lange überlegen.



Hallo,

kann ja jeder halten wie er will und von mir aus kann auch jeder essen, was er will. Was mir aber nicht passt ist, dass viele der Vegetarier- Veganerszene den anderen reindrücken wollen, was diese zu essen haben. Geht soweit, dass die Fleischesser für den Klimawandel mitverantwortlich gemacht werden. Da gehe ich jetzt nicht näher darauf ein, weil erstens meine Position hierzu bekannt sein dürfte  und zweitens ich den Thread nicht zerschiessen will.
Aber wenn ich Fisch essen will, will ich Fisch essen und keine künstliche Pampe.

Gruß


----------



## Mescalero (12. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aber Fleischverarsche aus dem Labor von BASFund Co ...............



Das war vielleicht vor 15 Jahren so aber die Zeiten ändern sich. Ein großer Teil der Produkte wird nur aus Zutaten gemacht, die im Garten wachsen. Die könnte man selbst herstellen, wenn man nicht so bequem wäre.

Natürlich gibt es nach wie vor einen Haufen synthetischer Produkte, veganen „Käse“ und ähnlichen Kram. Muss man ja nicht kaufen...


----------



## Mescalero (12. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Geht soweit, dass die Fleischesser für den Klimawandel mitverantwortlich gemacht werden.



Natürlich, das ist schließlich ein Fakt. Die Wälder Brasiliens werden nur aus einem Grund gerodet: Sojaanbau. Und zwar nicht für Tofuwurst....


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht vor 15 Jahren so aber die Zeiten ändern sich. Ein großer Teil der Produkte wird nur aus Zutaten gemacht, die im Garten wachsen. Die könnte man selbst herstellen, wenn man nicht so bequem wäre.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es nach wie vor einen Haufen synthetischer Produkte, veganen „Käse“ und ähnlichen Kram. Muss man ja nicht kaufen...



Hallo,

also in den veganen Gemüse-Fleisch-Burgern sind jede Menge künstlicher Aromastoffe etc. drin, damit diese wenigtens etwas nach Fleisch schmecken. Da wurde schon festgestellt, dass diese keinesfalls gesünder sind wie ein original Fleisch-Burger.
Hinzu kommt, dass rein vegane Ernährung schädlich ist, da wir von Natur aus Allesfresser sind und tierisches Eiweiss benötigen.  Ist mal so.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gemüse ist nicht per se Purinarm. Erbsen, Linsen, Rosenkohl und vor allem Soja haben deutlich mehr Purin als z. B. Schweinebauch, Bratwurst und Wiener Würstchen.
> 
> ...



Die Ansicht, dass gewisse Gemüsesorten aufgrund hoher Purinwerte ähnlich schädlich wirken, wie Fleisch oder Fischprodukte ( für kranke Menschen ) hat sich doch 

gewandelt!?

Im Gegenteil sollten viel Eier , Milchprodukte , Gemüse und regelm. Obst gegessen werden und nur wenig tierische Produkte , so nach den modernen Empfehlungen...


----------



## hanzz (12. Februar 2020)

Ist die Remoulade auf dem Bild auch vegan? 

btw probieren ja, kaufen nein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (12. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also in den veganen Gemüse-Fleisch-Burgern sind jede Menge künstlicher Aromastoffe etc. drin, damit diese wenigtens etwas nach Fleisch schmecken. Da wurde schon festgestellt, dass diese keinesfalls gesünder sind wie ein original Fleisch-Burger.
> Hinzu kommt, dass rein vegane Ernährung schädlich ist, da wir von Natur aus Allesfresser sind und tierisches Eiweiss benötigen.  Ist mal so.
> ...



Stimmt halt beides nicht in dieser Absolutheit, es gibt jede Menge Produkte in denen nix von all dem drin ist und wenn ich so etwas selber zubereite eh nicht. 
Ansonsten wäre mir auch nicht bekannt, dass Veganer reihenweise vorzeitig abnippeln. Woher kommt nur diese Ablehnung anderer Lebensentwürfe?  Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Februar 2020)

Nochmal zum Konsumverhalten echter , tierischer Produkte:

Was ist denn geiler : 3 mal die Woche Zuchtfisch aus Vietnam ( Pangasius ) oder einmal im Monat Selbstgefangener?

7 mal die Woche Aufschnitt , Wust , Kotelett etc. aus dem Supermarkt oder 

ein mal in der Woche nen richtig geilen, artgerecht produzierten (Bio) - Sonntagsbraten?

Kilo Hähnchenkeule für 2,22 ist NICHT NORMAL !!!


----------



## Naish82 (12. Februar 2020)

Jeder kann an etwas glauben, lieben, oder essen Wen oder was er will. Mir egal, solange man nicht versucht andere damit zu Bekehren.
Probieren würde ich es, ich habe auch schon vegetarische Wurst beziehungsweise Schnitzel aus Interesse probiert. Ist o. k., schmeckt dank Aromastoffen kaum anders. Ist aber irgendwie nichts für mich.


----------



## zokker (12. Februar 2020)

Ach Leute, last doch andere Menschen essen was sie wollen, Toleranz ist hier das Zauberwort.
Mich wollte noch kein Veganer überzeugen und ich werde auch nicht über Fleischverweigerer  herziehe, jeder wie er mag ... .



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon? Würdet Ihr so einen Fake-Fisch mal probieren?


Ja gott, wenn dafür ein Markt ist, dann wird der eben auch bedient und probieren würde ich es auf jeden Fall mal.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (12. Februar 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Jeder kann an etwas glauben, lieben, oder essen Wien oder was er will. Mir egal, solange man nicht versucht andere damit zu Bekehren.
> Probieren würde ich es, ich habe auch schon vegetarische Wurst beziehungsweise Schnitzel aus Interesse probiert. Ist o. k., schmeckt dann Aromastoffen kaum anders. Ist aber irgendwie nichts für mich.



Das Leben kann so einfach sein oder?


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2020)

Es war ja einfach nur die Frage, ob man das Produkt mal probieren würde -ich glaube, nirgendwo war Die Rede davon, echten Fisch zwangsweise als Nahrungsmittel abzuschaffen. 
Im Zweifelsfall wird's darauf hinauslaufen, das im Kaufmannsladen ein weiteres ungeniessbares Produkt liegt, die Regale sind je nach persönlichen Vorlieben voll davon, und zwar schon immer.
Ich finde, für etwas, was viele nicht in den Mund nehmen würden, löst das Zeug ganz schön viele Beissreflexe aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Februar 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Ansicht, dass gewisse Gemüsesorten aufgrund hoher Purinwerte ähnlich schädlich wirken, wie Fleisch oder Fischprodukte ( für kranke Menschen ) hat sich doch gewandelt!?



Nee. Wie kommst du darauf?
Purin ist Purin. Das kommt auch in Hülsenfrüchten reichlich vor.


----------



## Mescalero (12. Februar 2020)

An einer pro-contra Veganismus-Diskussion werde ich mich nicht beteiligen, erfahrungsgemäß führt das zu nichts und missionieren erst recht nicht.

Aber fakt ist: Fleisch- oder auch Fischersatzprodukte sind immer nur so gut, wie die verwendeten Zutaten. Es ist heutzutage sehr wohl möglich, solches Zeug aus natürlichen und unbehandelten Inhaltststoffen herzustellen. Man braucht nur mal offenen Auges durch den Supermarkt gehen, dafür muss man inzwischen nicht mal mehr in den Biomarkt oder ins Reformhaus.
Als Beispiel sei die unfassbar leckere Lebenswurst genannt.

Natürlich gibt es auch viele Anbieter, die ein Stück vom Hipsterkuchen abhaben wollen und mit minderwertigem Kram versuchen, Geld zu machen, das ist doch klar.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Ansicht, dass gewisse Gemüsesorten aufgrund hoher Purinwerte ähnlich schädlich wirken, wie Fleisch oder Fischprodukte ( für kranke Menschen ) hat sich doch
> 
> gewandelt!?
> 
> Im Gegenteil sollten viel Eier , Milchprodukte , Gemüse und regelm. Obst gegessen werden und nur wenig tierische Produkte , so nach den modernen Empfehlungen...



Hallo,

von einer Wandlung weiss ich da nichts. Das Purin das aufgenommen wird, musss auch wieder ausgeschieden werden und dies ist bei einem Gichtkranken oder auch nur Gichtgefährdeten eben nicht mehr so gegeben wie bei einem Gesunden. Auf den gängigen Tabellen werden halt immer noch Erbsen, Linsen, Rosenkohl, Soja und noch andere mit deutlich höheren Purinwerten geführt als manches Fleisch/Fleischprodukt. Übrigens hat der Puringehalt nichts mit dem Fettgehalt zu tun. Da fiel mal ein Bekannter von mir aus allen Wolken, als ich ihm sagte, dass sein Putenschnitzel mehr Purin enthält als ein gleiches Stück Schweinebauch. 
Spargel ist auch so eine Sache, da habe ich auch schon gelesen, dass der doch unbedenklich sein soll. Allerdings weiss ich definitiv, dass eine ehemalige Kollegin von mir einen Gichtanfall just zu Beginn der Spargelsaison bekam.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2020)

bastido schrieb:


> Stimmt halt beides nicht in dieser Absolutheit, es gibt jede Menge Produkte in denen nix von all dem drin ist und wenn ich so etwas selber zubereite eh nicht.
> Ansonsten wäre mir auch nicht bekannt, dass Veganer reihenweise vorzeitig abnippeln. Woher kommt nur diese Ablehnung anderer Lebensentwürfe?  Leben und leben lassen.



Hallo,

ich habe ja weiter vorne eindeutig erwähnt, dass jeder essen soll, was er will. Die Ablehnung anderer Lebensentwürfe kommt ja hauptsächlich aus dem Veganerlager. Ging ja schon so weit, dass die ihre Hunde und Katzen vegan ernährten, was eindeutig Tierquälerei ist. Und bei Veganern sind ja schon Kindern gestorben, welche vegan ernährt wurden. Ein Erwachsener steckt das länger weg, braucht aber Nahrungsergänzugsstoffe, damit er auf Dauer keine Schäden davonträgt. Dies zeigt schon an, dass die vegane Ernährung nicht gesund sein kann. Es fehlt halt das tierische Eiweiss und das benötigen wir nun mal, da hilft auch kein Glaube daran, dass man dies nicht bräuchte. Fehlt es auf Dauer, stellen sich Mangelerscheinungen ein. Ist im Übrigen mit allem so, wenn man übertreibt, wird es schädlich. Natürlich auch zuviel Fleisch oder zuviel Süßes. Weder die zuviel Fleischesser noch die überhaupt kein Fleischessser ernähren sich ausgewogen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (12. Februar 2020)

Es gibt eben nicht *die *Veganer, ich kenne ein paar davon und die missionieren niemanden und ernähren auch ihre Haustiere artgerecht. Die sind mitte 40 leben schon immer so und immer noch, genau wie deren Kinder. Willst Du als Ernährungswissenschaftler den jetzt erklären, dass das gar nicht sein kann? Diese pauschalierten Vorurteile sind schon schwer erträglich.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2020)

bastido schrieb:


> Es gibt eben nicht *die *Veganer, ich kenne ein paar davon und die missionieren niemanden und ernähren auch ihre Haustiere artgerecht. Die sind mitte 40 leben schon immer so und immer noch, genau wie deren Kinder. Willst Du als Ernährungswissenschaftler den jetzt erklären, dass das gar nicht sein kann? Diese pauschalierten Vorurteile sind schon schwer erträglich.



Hallo,

ich will gar nichts erklären und wie schon mehrfach erwähnt kann von mir aus jeder essen, was er will (wurde offensichtlich mehrfach überlesen). Aber reine Veganer müssen halt Nahrungsergänzungsmittel einnehmen. Das ist vermutlich nicht schädlich, zeigt aber, dass die rein vegane Ernährung eben nicht "artgerecht" ist für den Menschen welcher eben ein Omnivore ist. Dagegen hilft auch keine Weltanschauung welche besagt, dass das nicht stimmt. 
Ernährungswissenschaftler bin ich nicht, wo habe ich das behauptet? Ich habe eine Ärztin als sehr gute Freundin und da unterhält man sich zwangsläufig halt etwas öfter über gesundheitsspezifische Sachen und da gehört natürlich auch die Ernährung dazu.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (12. Februar 2020)

B12 ist der einzige Stoff, der bei einer veganen Ernährung supplementiert werden muss. Alles andere ist in pflanzlichen Lebensmitteln enthalten bzw. kann vom Organismus gebildet werden.


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Februar 2020)

wird immer Utopischer.... irgendwann erfindet sicher auch jemand ein auf wasser basierendes Getränk, was riecht,schmeckt und aussieht wie Bier. Aber außer Kopfschmerzen keinerlei Wirkung erzeugt... komische Welt.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> B12 ist der einzige Stoff, der bei einer veganen Ernährung supplementiert werden muss. Alles andere ist in pflanzlichen Lebensmitteln enthalten bzw. kann vom Organismus gebildet werden.



Hallo,

ja ist klar, und B12 muss eben extra zugeführt werden. Und dies bedeutet ja eindeutig, dass eine rein vegane Ernährung ohne diesen Zusatzstoff auf Dauer nicht schadenfrei funktioniert. Da hilft auch keine Weltanschauung. Außerdem müssen Veganer auch darauf achten, dass sie über ihre Nahrung ausreichend Jod, Omega-3 Fettsäuren, Eisen und Calcium zu sich nehmen, weitaus mehr als die "Allesfresser", denn hier kann es bei Unachtsamkeiten langfristig auch Probleme geben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2020)

Soll jeder futtern, was er will. Aber soll mir bloss keiner kommen und missionieren. Ich persönlich finde es einfach lächerlich, wenn man sich Veganer nennt, aber dann Fleisch- und Fischprodukte haben muss, "die wie" schmecken sollen. Wenn das für die Zukunft so sein soll, dann wirds halt so sein. Da ich aber in der Gegenwart lebe, entscheide ich selber, was ich esse. Und die Zeiten, wo sich alle nur noch von Soylent Green ernähren, werde ich nicht mehr erleben.

Heute gab's Sauere Hühnerleber mit KaPü und jetzt gleich noch ein Mettbrötchen. Weil es Abu Auda so mundet!


----------



## Mescalero (12. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es einfach lächerlich, wenn man sich Veganer nennt, aber dann Fleisch- und Fischprodukte haben muss, "die wie" schmecken sollen.



Genau so habe ich das auch immer gesehen. Eine Bekannte hat dann erwähnt, dass sie Fleisch sehr wohl lecker findet und auch immer genossen hat, die Art und Weise, wie mit den Tieren umgegangen wird aber schlimm findet. Dies könne sie nicht mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren und habe deswegen aufgehört, Fleisch zu essen. Das fand ich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2020)

Trotz Skepsis würde ich das Ding natürlich probieren,  bin ja auch neugierig.

Wer bei Nordsee oder McDonalds eine Fischfrikadelle schmeckt auch nur Gewürze und Soßen, da bin ich zuversichtlich, das können Lebensmitteltechniker besser.

Bei Fleisch losen Bürgern gibt es mittlerweile ganz gute, da war ich letztens echt baff, da muss ich nochmal nachfragen, welcher das war. Aber da gab es nichts zu modernen,  den würde ich durchaus regelmäßig kaufen.

Was schmeckt, das kauf ich, was nicht, eben nicht.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich das auch immer gesehen. Eine Bekannte hat dann erwähnt, dass sie Fleisch sehr wohl lecker findet und auch immer genossen hat, die Art und Weise, wie mit den Tieren umgegangen wird aber schlimm findet. Dies könne sie nicht mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren und habe deswegen aufgehört, Fleisch zu essen. Das fand ich nachvollziehbar.





Testudo schrieb:


> Trotz Skepsis würde ich das Ding natürlich probieren,  bin ja auch neugierig.
> 
> Wer bei Nordsee oder McDonalds eine Fischfrikadelle schmeckt auch nur Gewürze und Soßen, da bin ich zuversichtlich, das können Lebensmitteltechniker besser.
> 
> ...


Ich bin und bleibe altmodisch. 

So es mich nach einer Frau gelüstet, suche ich eine solche zu erlangen, so es noch eine gibt und eben keine  Seemannsbraut, oder ähnliche Gerätschaften, auch wenn die vielleicht "satt" machen würden. Wenn man also irgendwelche Surrogate und Substitutionen verzehren möchte, ist das auch kein Makel. Nur eben kein "veganer Fischburger", weil es den der Logik nach nicht geben kann.

Fleisch ist und bleibt Fleisch. Fisch ist und bleibt Fisch. Das bedeutet ja nicht, das fleisch-, oder fischlose Produkte schlecht schmecken müssen. Aber man muss sie so nennen, was sie sind. 

Jedes Ding hat seinen Namen - Ludwig Wittgenstein, Philosoph


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2020)

Wer sich verbittet missioniert zu werden, sollte es doch auch selbst unterlassen.

Da ich mehrere Vegetarier/Veganer kenne, und nur *eine* davon wirklich jedem ihre Philosophie nervend nahe bringt, kann ich mich da nicht beklagen, wenn ich unter Carnivoren verkünde, das auch Fleischersatz schmecken kann, überschlagen sich diejenigen, die zwingend erklären müssen, warum das doof, inkonsequent, oder aber zumindest nicht nachvollziehbar ist.

Da reagiert in meinem Umfeld die Gegenseite entspannter, wenn ich verkünde,  das ich leidende Tiere bevorzugt aufesse,  um sie zu erlösen.

Jeder nach seiner Façon, warum sollte jemand nicht für sich in Anspruch nehmen, das ihm Fleisch schmeckt,  er aber aus ethischen Gründen kein Tier essen möchte.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2020)

Da stimme ich mir dir überein. Aber wie soll man seinen Standpunkt klar machen, ohne ihn zu formulieren? Das wird sehr schwer.

Wenn mir einer sagt, er sei Vegetarier, Veganer, oder was auch immer. Dann sollte das genügen. Dann weiss ich wenigstens, was er verdrückt und was nicht. So I do. Nur meine ich, sollte man es auch dabei belassen. Ich bin nicht unterwegs, um zu überzeugen, will aber auch nicht überzeugt werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Fleisch ist und bleibt Fleisch. Fisch ist und bleibt Fisch. Das bedeutet ja nicht, das fleisch-, oder fischlose Produkte schlecht schmecken müssen. Aber man muss sie so nennen, was sie sind.
> 
> Jedes Ding hat seinen Namen - Ludwig Wittgenstein, Philosoph



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Wie eingangs erwähnt, ist Gemüse eben kein Fleisch oder auch Fisch, wie eben andersherum Fleisch oder Fisch kein Gemüse sein kann. Die Bezeichnung solcher Gemüse-Produkte als Fleisch- oder Fischburger zeigt, dass da Wesentliches innerlich nicht (noch nicht) nachvollzogen wurde. Sonst würde es diese Krücke der falschen Bezeichnung nicht brauchen.
Vor so zwei/drei Jahren passte ich beim Einkaufen nicht richtig auf und nahm da eine Packung "veganer Wurst" mit und bemerkte den Fehler erst zu Hause. Heute ist das anders einsortiert und nicht mehr direkt bei den Wurstwaren, wahrscheinlich ging es da mehreren so wie mir und es wurde sich darüber beschwert. Ich probierte etwas von diesem Produkt und stellte fest, dass es nicht meinen Geschmacksvorstellungen entsprach. Daraufhin gab ich es meinen Katzen und selbst meine dicke Katze (ich habe eine dürre und eine dicke Katze), welche eigentlich fast alles frisst, ging nach dem Anschnüffeln dieses Produktes vom Fressnapf weg, ohne probiert zu haben. Die merkte ganz einfach, dass das Gemüse war und das frisst sie nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## juergent60 (13. Februar 2020)

Ich hab dies









						Karottenlachs – veganer Lachs aus Möhren
					

Veganer Karottenlachs Der vegane Karottenlachs ist nicht nur optisch ein Hingucker, sondern überzeugt auch geschmacklich. Je länger die Möhrenstreifen in




					proveg.com
				




mal essen dürfen und muss sagen, ich war verblüfft. Sowohl Konsistenz als auch Geschmack trafen den echten Räucherlachs sehr sehr nahe. Was in dem Flüssigrauch steckt entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, schlechter als Lachs aus Aquakultur kanns aber nicht sein.
Ich sehe dies als Bereicherung des Speisezettels.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wie eingangs erwähnt, ist Gemüse eben kein Fleisch oder auch Fisch, wie eben andersherum Fleisch oder Fisch kein Gemüse sein kann. Die Bezeichnung solcher Gemüse-Produkte als Fleisch- oder Fischburger zeigt, dass da Wesentliches innerlich nicht (noch nicht) nachvollzogen wurde. Sonst würde es diese Krücke der falschen Bezeichnung nicht brauchen.


So ein Quatsch, weder ne Schillerlocke hat per Bezeichnung erst einmal was mit Bauchlappen vom Dornhai zu tun, noch ist in einer Teewurst Tee. Handelsnahmen sind bei alle möglichen Produkten Fantasiebegriffe. Nur weil Du was nicht magst muss es entgegen anderer Produkte nun auch noch einen möglichst blöden Namen tragen, damit auch alle merken wie doof das ist? Ziemlich billig.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Februar 2020)

Es ist wie mit vielen anderen Dingen auch, bastido.

Jeglichen Neuerungen gegenüber grundsätzlich skeptisch bzw. ablehnend und dabei völlig vergessend, daß es exakt solche Neuerungen waren, die den Skeptiker überhaupt erst in die Lage versetzten, hier oder anderswo überhaupt einen Buchstaben zu hinterlassen.

Dabei schreibe ich nichtmals von technischen Errungenschaften, sondern nur von Dingen wie substanziell besserer Ernährung und gesundheitlicher Versorgung.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2020)

bastido schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, weder ne Schillerlocke hat per Bezeichnung erst einmal was mit Bauchlappen vom Dornhai zu tun, noch ist in einer Teewurst Tee. Handelsnahmen sind bei alle möglichen Produkten Fantasiebegriffe. Nur weil Du was nicht magst muss es entgegen anderer Produkte nun auch noch einen möglichst blöden Namen tragen, damit auch alle merken wie doof das ist? Ziemlich billig.



Hallo,

sicher sind Handelsnamen mitunter Phantasiebegriffe. Teewurst heisst so, da diese eben gern zu Nachmittagstee gegessen wurde, so ist ihr Name entstanden, ist ja auch ein Zusammenhang da.
Wer hätte schon gerne Bauchlappen vom Dornhai gekauft? Da musste eine andere Bezeichnung her.
Vor einem guten Jahr z. B. wurden bei REWE Insektenburger angeboten. Angegebene Insektenart war Buffalo-Worm. Nur gibt es den gar nicht, das war (geschönt) die Larve des Getreideschimmelkäfers. Glaubst Du, dass da mit der echten Bezeichnung dies jemand gekauft hätte  - ich nicht.
Und genauso ist das mit den "veganen Fleisch- oder Fischgerichten" nur, dass es hier eigentlich nicht nötig wäre, wegen Abneigungsgründen aufgrund des Namens, da eine Bezeichnung zu wählen, welche nicht den Tatsachen entspricht. Die Käufer wissen ja, dass da kein Fleisch etc. drin ist. Weshalb dann also hier eine klare Falschbezeichnung (kein Phantasiename) Das finde ich z. B. doof und vor allem unlogisch. Diese Produkte müssen auch keine möglichst blöden Namen tragen, die können doch ohne Probleme als das bezeichnet werden, was sie sind. Warum ist das wohl nicht so?


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (13. Februar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Es ist wie mit vielen anderen Dingen auch, bastido.
> 
> Jeglichen Neuerungen gegenüber grundsätzlich skeptisch bzw. ablehnend und dabei völlig vergessend, daß es exakt solche Neuerungen waren, die den Skeptiker überhaupt erst in die Lage versetzten, hier oder anderswo überhaupt einen Buchstaben zu hinterlassen.
> 
> Dabei schreibe ich nichtmals von technischen Errungenschaften, sondern nur von Dingen wie substanziell besserer Ernährung und gesundheitlicher Versorgung.



Nur wiel ich Grünfutter als Zentrum der Ernährung proklamiere, bin ich noch lange kein fortschrittlicher Mensch oder dazu Beitragleistender.
Bei zu starker Proklamation wird es einfach nur noch zum Dogma ;-=)) und so schädlich wie jedes davon, wohl bekomms


----------



## Fruehling (13. Februar 2020)

Wie schön, daß es eben nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß gibt, angler 1996...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sicher sind Handelsnamen mitunter Phantasiebegriffe. Teewurst heisst so, da diese eben gern zu Nachmittagstee gegessen wurde, so ist ihr Name entstanden, ist ja auch ein Zusammenhang da.
> Wer hätte schon gerne Bauchlappen vom Dornhai gekauft? Da musste eine andere Bezeichnung her.
> ...



Jeder weiß auch, dass in der Schillerlocke keine Locke von Schiller drin ist. Veganer Fischburger sagt kurz und knapp alles was der Verbraucher wissen muss. Wie wäre denn Dein Vorschlag, wie die Dinger heißen sollen? Du konstruierst Dir da was zusammen, weil Du mit den Produkten nix zu tun haben willst. Ist doch auch völlig o.k. aber hör doch auf die Maßstäbe nach eigenen Vorlieben zu verschieben. Das ist genauso Missionierung unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Aufklärung.


----------



## Gert-Show (13. Februar 2020)

Ich würde so etwas nicht bewusst essen wollen. Wenn ich Salat mag, dann als Salat, wenn ich Bohnen essen möchte, dann eben als Bohnen.
Aber warum "vegane" Burger oder "Mühlenwürstchen" ohne Fleisch oder eben hier vegane Fischstäbchen?
Ich bau mir doch auch nicht ein Salatblatt aus Rinderhack...

Dass Fleischkonsum in den Augen mancher ungesundt ist, stört mich nicht. Meine Antwort: Auch Vegetarier müssen mal ins Gras beissen...


----------



## angler1996 (13. Februar 2020)

man könnte ja mal versuchen, von Werbebegriffen wie Alaska Lachs , die man sonst ja auch kritisch sieht, weg zu kommen;
ist zwar sinnfrei , schafft eh keiner , aber der Ansatz dazu -bei neuen Produkten, dies von Beginn an zu lassen , ist doch aller Ehren wert

"kveite  Spinacia  oleracea non fisk burger"


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2020)

bastido schrieb:


> Jeder weiß auch, dass in der Schillerlocke keine Locke von Schiller drin ist. Veganer Fischburger sagt kurz und knapp alles was der Verbraucher wissen muss. Wie wäre denn Dein Vorschlag, wie die Dinger heißen sollen? Du konstruierst Dir da was zusammen, weil Du mit den Produkten nix zu tun haben willst. Ist doch auch völlig o.k. aber hör doch auf die Maßstäbe nach eigenen Vorlieben zu verschieben. Das ist genauso Missionierung unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Aufklärung.



Hallo,

wie ich schon mehrfach erwähnte ist es mir egal (auf fränkisch wurscht), wer was isst. Zusammenkonstruiert sind da höchstens die Falschbezeichnungen (nicht Phantasiebezeichnungen, hier ist ein Unterschied) der veganen Produkte. Der Thread Titel heisst ja auch "Fake-Fisch". Zu Bezeichnugen dafür, warum nennt man das nicht einfach, was es ist? Schon vor über 30 Jahren habe ich in oberbayerischen und österreichischen Gasthöfen auf den Speisekarten bei den Speisen für Vegetarier (Veganer waren da weitgehend noch unbekannt) den Begriff Gemüselaiberl bzw. Gemüsepflanzerl gelesen. Die schrieben nicht: vegetarisches Fleischpflanzerl, ganz einfach, weil dies als Unsinn aufgefasst worden wäre, da es so etwas eben nicht gibt. Klappte ja auch damals, war ehrlich und auch ganz klar bezeichnet. Warum also die Verbiegerei bei den Bezeichnungen seit einigen Jahren? Ist mir zwar auch wurscht, aber ein Schmarrn (Unsinn) ist es trotzdem. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2020)

Ja die boshaft Irreführung in der Namensgebung. 

Die Nordsee hat sicher weitaus mehr Brötchen mit Fischfrikadelle unter dem Namen Bremer verkauft. Und das sicher nicht an Kölner,  die sich was anderes erhofften.

Warum heißt das Ding vegetarischer Fischersatz? 

Na weil jeder den es interessieren könnte dann weiß,  was ihn erwartet. Eine Fleischlosen Zubereitung, die in Mundgefühl, Geschmack  an Fisch erinnert. 

Und Handelsnammen wie Fischsurrogat nach Art eines panierten Fischfiets eben nicht üblich sind.

Warum auch, es beschwert sich auch keiner über den halven Hahn. ....

@juergent60  Flüssigrauch ist tatsächlich Rauchkondensat in Lösung. Damit kannst du einen Räuchervorgang simulieren.
Ich werde das Rezept mal probieren, wahrscheinlich nehme ich Sesamöl,  statt Olivenöl.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ich schon mehrfach erwähnte ist es mir egal (auf fränkisch wurscht), wer was isst. Zusammenkonstruiert sind da höchstens die Falschbezeichnungen (nicht Phantasiebezeichnungen, hier ist ein Unterschied) der veganen Produkte. Der Thread Titel heisst ja auch "Fake-Fisch". Zu Bezeichnugen dafür, warum nennt man das nicht einfach, was es ist? Schon vor über 30 Jahren habe ich in oberbayerischen und österreichischen Gasthöfen auf den Speisekarten bei den Speisen für Vegetarier (Veganer waren da weitgehend noch unbekannt) den Begriff Gemüselaiberl bzw. Gemüsepflanzerl gelesen. Die schrieben nicht: vegetarisches Fleischpflanzerl, ganz einfach, weil dies als Unsinn aufgefasst worden wäre, da es so etwas eben nicht gibt. Klappte ja auch damals, war ehrlich und auch ganz klar bezeichnet. Warum also die Verbiegerei bei den Bezeichnungen seit einigen Jahren? Ist mir zwar auch wurscht, aber ein Schmarrn (Unsinn) ist es trotzdem.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe Dich ganz genau. Ganz konkret heißt das, die Schillerlocke, der Berliner, Spandauer oder Hamburger darf so heißen, weil sie sonst keiner kauft. Der vegane Fischburger soll aber gefälligst Proteinbratling aus Soja und Möhren mit Fischgeschmack heißen, weil es sonst Verarschung ist und ihn eigentlich lieber keiner kaufen soll.
Das ist eben nichts weiter als eine Gewichtung nach persönlichen Motiven. Da kannst Du noch so oft betonen, dass es Dir egal ist, Deine Ausführungen legen einen anderen Schluss nahe.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Februar 2020)

bastido schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Dich ganz genau. Ganz konkret heißt das, die Schillerlocke, der Berliner, Spandauer oder Hamburger darf so heißen, weil sie sonst keiner kauft. Der vegane Fischburger soll aber gefälligst Proteinbratling aus Soja und Möhren mit Fischgeschmack heißen, weil es sonst Verarschung ist.
> Das ist eben nichts weiter als eine Gewichtung nach persönlichen Motiven.



Hallo,

Du hast zwar meinen Beitrag zitiert, aber gelesen wohl nicht. Gab doch vor 30 Jahren keine Probleme mit den Bezeichnungen warum also heute?
Die Bezeichnungen veganes Fischfilet oder veganes Schnitzel etc. sind halt einfach unsinnig oder etwas süddeutscher, deutlicher, ausgedrückt: Blödsinn.
Was sich mir eben nicht erschließt ist, dass da richtige Verbiegungs-Klimmzüge unternommen werden nur damit ein Produkt welches Null Fleisch enthält, Fleisch in der Bezeichnung hat, und das ist der Quatsch. Im Übrigen ist es mir egal, aber sprachlich gesehen trotzdem ein Unsinn, ein grosser. Ich bin raus hier.


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. Februar 2020)

Wenn Deine Gemüselaiberl, die es ja auch heute noch unter dem selben Namen gibt, vor 30 Jahren wie auch heute nach Fisch oder Fleisch schmecken würden ohne einen Hinweis im Produktnamen, dann hätte man dem die Dinger vor die Füße geschmissen. Und zwar zu recht.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Februar 2020)

Eisbein
Arme Ritter
Fleischpflanzerl
Nonnenfürzle
Leberkäse


----------



## rippi (13. Februar 2020)

Bio-Basis Öl! Bio-Basis Öl! Von Seitenbacher.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß gar nicht was hier Einige schon wieder haben.

Die Frage war doch lediglich: Würdet ihr ihn probieren?

Also ja, vielleicht oder nein! Warum sollte dann nicht auch jeder seine Entscheidung begründen/erläutern dürfen ohne, dass man gleich wieder ….

Akzeptieren heißt das Zauberwort. 

Aber “zerfleischt“ Euch ruhig weiter, vielleicht gibt es ja dann bald ein paar Fleisch-Fisch-Esser und
Veganer weniger und die Welt wird somit gerettet. 

Ich finde das Bild vom Fisch Burger ansprechend.

Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, dass dies die Aufnahme eines Originals ist.

Probieren, na klar, würde ich auf jeden Fall. Könnte allerdings so ausgehen wie bei der 1. veganen Bratwurst. 
Nein Danke!



“Wohl bekomms“


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Zielgruppe für diese Art von Essen seien vorerst Studentenwerke, Großküchen für Kitas und Schulen und  die Systemgastronomie. Später will man auch an den Einzelhandel liefern.


Danke für den Bericht und die Warnung vor dieser neuen Verfütterware! 
Dadurch ist es sehr viel leichter gleich mal kritisch zu schauen und nachzufragen.

Sehe ich so wie die Meldungen zu den Flitzerblitzern, das kann nützlich sein ...


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2020)

Ich frage mich nur, wie lange es noch dauert, bis die vegane Ehe erfunden wird, kein Küssen, keine fleischliche Berührungen (der Fantasie sind hier keine Grenzen gesetzt), kein Sex und somit auch keinen fleischlichen Nachwuchs mehr. Mich kotzt dieses ganze, der menschlichen Evolution widerstrebende Gehabe einfach nur an, darüber zu diskutieren bringt doch echt nichts.


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. Februar 2020)

Wer sich Vegan oder vegetarisch Ernähren will bitte ,warum dies aber noch mit Fleisch- oder Fischartig bezeichnen.

Ein Original lässt sich sowieso nicht Kopieren.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Februar 2020)

Probieren? Warum nicht?!

Wenn man sich mal nicht an den Begrifflichkeiten Fisch/Fleisch aufhängt und sich davon lösen kann, schmeckt es gleich viel entspannter! Viele Bezeichnungen sind eben durch die Verwendung von Fleisch vorgegeben und verinnerlicht. Der Bezug zum Fleichpendant wird sich aber sicher zukünftug ändern, ist kommerziell aber sicherlich noch notwendig.   

Tatsächlich schmecken einige vegetarische Bratwürste und Burger richtig gut. Manche allerdings aber auch nicht.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Die Frage war doch lediglich: Würdet ihr ihn probieren?


Sicher werde ich das probieren. Schon aus reiner Neugierde und weil es unredlich wäre, etwas in Bausch und Bogen zu verurteilen, ohne es wirklich zu kennen.

Trotzdem bin ich kein Freund von Sachen, die man per Namen schönt, oder gleich den Konsumenten in die Irre führen. Warum und wieso auch immer man das macht. Wobei es im konkreten Fall eigentlich klar sein sollte.

- die Hersteller wollen Kohle machen. "Mühlenwürstchen" batzelt ja das Zeug nicht für Gotteslob zusammen.
- ein gewisses Klientel will an der Kasse auf sich aufmerksam machen. "Sehet und preiset mich, ich mach einen auf vegan!"


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Februar 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Zukunft ist pflanzlich / von Produkten bestimmt, die auf Insektenbasis aufgebaut sind.
> 
> Der Klimawandel wir dazu führen, dass weite Teile der Erde verdorren , während die Menschheit sich beschaulich weiter vermehrt.
> 
> ...


Das mit dem Klimawandel ist mir auch aufgefallen  seitdem ist die Angelsaison einen Monat länger im Jahr 
Männer esst reichlich Bratwurst dann können wir 12 Monate im Jahr Angeln


----------



## Deep Down (13. Februar 2020)

@Waller Michel
Die jährlichen anglerischen Mehrmonate werden dann von der Gesamtlebensdauer aber wieder abgezogen!


----------



## Waller Michel (13. Februar 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Die jährlichen anglerischen Mehrmonate werden dann von der Gesamtlebensdauer aber wieder abgezogen!


Dann höre ich auf mit Mülltrennung und Pfandflaschen zurück bringen dann hab ich die Zeit wieder raus


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Die jährlichen anglerischen Mehrmonate werden dann von der Gesamtlebensdauer aber wieder abgezogen!


Lieber ein kürzeres Leben als aktiver Angler, als eines in Ödnis!


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Die Frage war doch lediglich: Würdet ihr ihn probieren?



Wenn ich etwas probieren möchte, dann aus Überzeugung und nicht aus Neugier.
Hätte ich gewisse Dinge im Leben aus Neugier probiert, wäre ich in meiner Jugend vielleicht auch den Drogen verfallen, wie so einige meiner damaligen Bekannten.
Da ich aber überzeugt war, daß das falsch ist, ist dieses Gott sei Dank nie geschehen. Vegane Produkte würde ich eben genau aus dem Grund nicht probieren, da ich nicht davon überzeugt bin. Klar ist auch, daß man fleischliche Produkte besser auch nur in Maßen zu sich nimmt.


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. Februar 2020)

Ich ernähre mich auch nicht ausschließlich von Fleisch,habe auch fleischlose Mittagsmahlzeiten,
käme aber nicht auf die Idee diese als Vegan oder Vegetarisch zu bezeichnen , sondern als ausgewogene Ernährung.

An den Vegan oder Vegetarischen Produkten stört mich die nicht vollständige Zutatenliste
,wenn ich nicht weiß was ich da bekomme dann probieren ich es erst gar nicht.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. Februar 2020)

Selbst würde ich das Gebinde nicht probieren....... aber vielleicht damit auf Grasfisch probieren. Wer weiss ?

Grüße Ronni


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2020)

Vor allem an den Stilblüten der Etikettierung kann ich mich "aufgeilen" - veganes Speisesalz z.B. - wird scheissordinäres Salz aus Rindswürsten gewonnen, oder was?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (13. Februar 2020)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Ich ernähre mich auch nicht ausschließlich von Fleisch,habe auch fleischlose Mittagsmahlzeiten,
> käme aber nicht auf die Idee diese als Vegan oder Vegetarisch zu bezeichnen , sondern als ausgewogene Ernährung.
> 
> An den Vegan oder Vegetarischen Produkten stört mich die nicht vollständige Zutatenliste
> ,wenn ich nicht weiß was ich da bekomme dann probieren ich es erst gar nicht.



Das stimmt, trifft allerdings auf so ziemlich jedes industrielle hergestellte Lebensmittel zu. Brot vom angeblich traditionellen Bäcker darfste dann gar nicht mehr anfassen. Ein Großteil der Zusatzstoffe ist eben nicht deklarierungspflichtig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Februar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas probieren möchte, dann aus Überzeugung und nicht aus Neugier.
> Hätte ich gewisse Dinge im Leben aus Neugier probiert, wäre ich in meiner Jugend vielleicht auch den Drogen verfallen, wie so einige meiner damaligen Bekannten.
> Da ich aber überzeugt war, daß das falsch ist, ist dieses Gott sei Dank nie geschehen. Vegane Produkte würde ich eben genau aus dem Grund nicht probieren, da ich nicht davon überzeugt bin. Klar ist auch, daß man fleischliche Produkte besser auch nur in Maßen zu sich nimmt.



Zwei Anmerkungen zu deinen Postings. 

1. Wie kann man sich zu einem Produkt eine Überzeugung aneignen, ohne es aus Neugier mal probiert zu haben?

2. Dein Aspekt der Fleischlosen Ehe, also beziehen wir es mal der Einfachheit halber auf das körperliche miteinander, so gibt es dazu bereits Lösungen,  da verkehren Menschen miteinander, so durch das Netz verbunden.......

Bildliche Darstellungen wären nicht jugendfrei und könnten einen Teil der User könnte der Anblick verstören......


----------



## Fruehling (13. Februar 2020)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> ...An den Vegan oder Vegetarischen Produkten stört mich die nicht vollständige Zutatenliste...



Und bei tierischen Produkten ist dir das egal? Stichwort: Antibiotikaresistenzen!




Andal schrieb:


> Vor allem an den Stilblüten der Etikettierung kann ich mich "aufgeilen" - veganes Speisesalz z.B. - wird scheissordinäres Salz aus Rindswürsten gewonnen, oder was?



Dabei geht es wohl eher um Zusatzstoffe, die das Salz rieselfähig halten.


----------



## Mescalero (13. Februar 2020)

Das ist wie beim Wein. Ich wusste lange nicht, dass konventionell hergestellter Wein strenggenommen nicht vegan ist (was genau da verwendet wird, hab ich vergessen). 

Oder Parmesan. Hätte ich wetten können, dass Vegetarier den bedenkenlos essen können. Der enthält aber Lab....


----------



## Minimax (13. Februar 2020)

Also, zumindest für anständiges Bier mit Geschmack und Blume gehört ein Nager oder zwei in die Maische, soviel ist mal sicher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2020)

... und ein Döschen Glyphosat ist im Bier heute auch immer dabei.

Nager, speziell Wald- , Feld- und Trundramäuse sind nach dem Experiment des Wolfforscher Sowieso sehr gut für die ausschließliche menschliche Ernährung geeignet,
allerdings wie im Selbstversuch von ihm langwierig getestet, nur weitgehend vollständig, auf das Fell darf sorgsam abgezogen verzichtet werden.
Also kein Problem in Bier oder Wurst etc.

Glyphosat im Bier muss auch nicht deklariert werden. 
Die Bahn verteilt es groß-ZÜGig
Muss auch nicht deklariert werden.
und wie steht da nochmal im Verhältnis zu Pflanzen, vegetarisch und vegan?

Der Link ist jetzt mehr als nicht jugendfrei, er ist je nach Mentalität nicht sorgenfrei.




__





						glyphosat bier - Google Suche
					





					www.google.de


----------



## Mescalero (13. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, zumindest für anständiges Bier mit Geschmack und Blume gehört ein Nager oder zwei in die Maische, soviel ist mal sicher.


Das wird auch strengstens eingehalten, hier (Franken) jedenfalls. Ganz bestimmt! Anders lässt sich die trübe Brühe mit dem seltsamen Geschmack kaum erklären.

Gut, um das ein bisschen zu relativieren, es gibt durchaus wohlschmeckende Biere aus der Gegend, man muss halt ein bisschen danach suchen und darf die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch schrauben. Ein klassisch-frisches, gut gehopftes Pils wird man nicht finden aber da hat es ja auch genügend Alternativen aus dem hohen Norden.
Würzige Helle kann man hier schon brauen, wenn auch nicht an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Februar 2020)

Nachtrag:

Farley Mowat: Wolf ernährt sich von Mäusen. Er auch.
Samt Rezeptsammlung Maus-total und Maus a la Creme !
Guten Appetit! 









						Ein Sommer mit Wölfen
					

Eines der amüsantesten Naturbücher, die jemals geschrieben wurden Im arktischen Kanada war man sich sicher, den Schuldigen gefunden zu haben: Nur die Wölfe konnten für das Abnehmen der Rentierherden in der Tundra verantwortlich sein. Der Biologe Farley Mowat wird in die Weiten des kanadischen...



					books.google.de
				




Also ganz klar: 
Lieber noch Mäuse, als so ein Kunstfischsurrogat.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das wird auch strengstens eingehalten, hier (Franken) jedenfalls. Ganz bestimmt! Anders lässt sich die trübe Brühe mit dem seltsamen Geschmack kaum erklären.
> 
> Gut, um das ein bisschen zu relativieren, es gibt durchaus wohlschmeckende Biere aus der Gegend, man muss halt ein bisschen danach suchen und darf die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch schrauben. Ein klassisch-frisches, gut gehopftes Pils wird man nicht finden aber da hat es ja auch genügend Alternativen aus dem hohen Norden.
> Würzige Helle kann man hier schon brauen, wenn auch nicht an jeder Ecke.


Da gelten strenge Grenzwerte, gemessen in RaproMa (Ratz pro Maß). Dann bassd des aach!


----------



## zandertex (13. Februar 2020)

Habe mal gesehen wie ein veganer Käse gemacht wird....1 Liter Wasser in den ne handvoll Mandeln reinpürriert wird......dann folgt Chemie und Verdickungsmittel ohne ende,das ganze kommt in ne Form,ne Stunde in den Backofen..........wenns kalt ist,lässt es sich sogar schneiden und sieht aus wie Käse.
Einfach furchtbar!!!


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Habe mal gesehen wie ein veganer Käse gemacht wird....1 Liter Wasser in den ne handvoll Mandeln reinpürriert wird......dann folgt Chemie und Verdickungsmittel ohne ende,das ganze kommt in ne Form,ne Stunde in den Backofen..........wenns kalt ist,lässt es sich sogar schneiden und sieht aus wie Käse.
> Einfach furchtbar!!!


Aber unglaublich hipp - bei der richtigen Klientel. Als das noch Analogkäse hieß, heulten die gleichen Leute auf. Es ist eine fremde und seltsame Welt.


----------



## Mikesch (14. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> … Oder Parmesan. Hätte ich wetten können, dass Vegetarier den bedenkenlos essen können. Der enthält aber Lab....


Jeder ordentliche Käse wird mit Lab hergestellt, nicht nur Parmesan.


----------



## thanatos (14. Februar 2020)

vor X-Jahren hab ich mal gesehen wie aus dem letzte Dreck eine homogene , weiße ,flüssige Substanz aufwendig gewonnen
wurde und was für optisch identische Produkte hergestellt wurden (Garnelen Kochschinken Salami ect. ) , mit Hilfe künstlicher Aromen,Farbstoffen und Dickungsmitteln .
Seit her kaufe ich so einige abgepackte Fleischwaren nicht mehr .
Wer sich pflanzlich ernähren will soll gefälligst bei Pflanzen bleiben - so sehe ich es aber als Gutmenschenheuchelei an .
Ist so wie wenn ein Zölibat gelobender ne Gummi Braut im Bett hat .


----------



## Mescalero (14. Februar 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Jeder ordentliche Käse wird mit Lab hergestellt, nicht nur Parmesan.


Natürlich, heutzutage wird aber oft mikrobielles Lab verwendet. Parmigiano Reggiano muss aber tierisches Lab enthalten, um so vermarktet werden zu dürfen.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Februar 2020)

Ich möchte trotzdem nicht wissen welchen Kram man sich manchmal unbewusst ins Gesicht schiebt ......
Da kann man froh sein wenigstens hier und da mal was natürliches als Nahrung zu bekommen? 

LG


----------



## Mescalero (14. Februar 2020)

@Waller Michel 
Eigentlich ist das überhaupt kein Problem, eher eine Frage der Priorität. Es ist nicht schwer oder kompliziert und auch nicht zwangsläufig teurer, frische und unverarbeitete Lebensmittel zu nutzen. Auch wenn manchmal versucht wird, etwas anderes zu suggerieren.
Andererseits ist etwas Schnelles von der Frittenbude manchmal auch verdammt lecker und so lange man sich nicht hauptsächlich von Fastfood ernährt, darfs dann ruhig auch so richtig ungesund sein, voller Geschmacksverstärker, künstlicher Aromen, Palmfett.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> vor X-Jahren hab ich mal gesehen wie aus dem letzte Dreck eine homogene , weiße ,flüssige Substanz aufwendig gewonnen
> wurde und was für optisch identische Produkte hergestellt wurden (Garnelen Kochschinken Salami ect. ) , mit Hilfe künstlicher Aromen,Farbstoffen und Dickungsmitteln .
> Seit her kaufe ich so einige abgepackte Fleischwaren nicht mehr .
> Wer sich pflanzlich ernähren will soll gefälligst bei Pflanzen bleiben - so sehe ich es aber als Gutmenschenheuchelei an .
> Ist so wie wenn ein Zölibat gelobender ne Gummi Braut im Bett hat .



Ist doch schön zu sehen, wie offen Menschen mit anderen Sichtweisen umgehen, so weltoffen. 

Meinungsvielfalt? Fehlanzeige.
Weder Begriffe wie Gutmenschen,  noch die Unterstellung,  das Menschen mit einer abweichenden Sichtweise der Heuchelei zu bezichtigen hat irgendwas mit sozial zu tun.


----------



## Floriho (14. Februar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Habe mal gesehen wie ein veganer Käse gemacht wird....1 Liter Wasser in den ne handvoll Mandeln reinpürriert wird......dann folgt Chemie und Verdickungsmittel ohne ende,das ganze kommt in ne Form,ne Stunde in den Backofen..........wenns kalt ist,lässt es sich sogar schneiden und sieht aus wie Käse.
> Einfach furchtbar!!!



Gut zu wissen, dass nach meiner Mandel-OP die nicht einfach im Müll gelandet sind. Was daran jetzt vegan ist?


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. Februar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Und bei tierischen Produkten ist dir das egal? Stichwort: Antibiotikaresistenzen


Welche Nahrung möchtest du dann zu dir nehmen?  Luft und Liebe!

Durch unser Kaufverhalten immer Mehr immer Billiger haben wir es doch erst möglich gemacht.


----------



## Waidbruder (14. Februar 2020)

Der vegane Fisch ist wahrscheinlich sogar gesünder ( Zutatenliste lesen, Bio ja/nein) als manch echter Fisch, mit allen möglichen Schadstoffen und Mikroplastik.
Als Angler sowas zu essen ist aber natürlich schon Gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Generell gilt auf jeden Fall:  Je weniger Fleisch man konsumiert, desto besser fürs Klima. Alles hängt zusammen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. Februar 2020)

Ich habe jetzt meine Lebensabschnittsbevollmächtigte zu Veganz geschickt, ich kann solche Läden nicht betreten, um mal ein kleines Porfolio solcher Speisen zu beschaffen. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Februar 2020)

bastido schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt meine Lebensabschnittsbevollmächtigte zu Veganz geschickt, ich kann solche Läden nicht betreten, um mal ein kleines Porfolio solcher Speisen zu beschaffen. Ich werde berichten.


Jetzt besorgst du es dir aber richtig,  bin gespannt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (14. Februar 2020)

Eins scheint jetzt schon sicher, das wird ein teurer Spaß. Womit ich sonst noch bezahle wird sich zeigen, ich hoffe nicht mit dem Leben. Ansonsten bin ich da schmerzfrei, habe lange ein Unternehmen der Gemeinschaftsverpflegung im großen Stil geführt, da mußte ich schon einiges an Convenience verkosten was jeglicher Beschreibung spottet ohne das da vegan draufstand.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Februar 2020)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Welche Nahrung möchtest du dann zu dir nehmen?  Luft und Liebe!
> 
> Durch unser Kaufverhalten immer Mehr immer Billiger haben wir es doch erst möglich gemacht.



Es ging um das Argument, wegen unvollständiger Zutatenlisten bei vegetarischen oder veganen Produkten, diese per se abzulehnen, wohl wissend, wie das bei tierischen Produkten gehandhabt wird.

Der Gassenhauer "Kaufverhalten" wird seit längerem von der Industrie gespielt, ich weiß. So geht man halt mit Verantwortung um in diesem, unserem Lande...








Gut vier Minuten, die sich lohnen!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Generell gilt auf jeden Fall: Je weniger Fleisch man konsumiert, desto besser fürs Klima. Alles hängt zusammen.



Jo, und du glaubst sicher auch an den Weihnachtsmann?

Jürgen


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> @Waller Michel
> Eigentlich ist das überhaupt kein Problem, eher eine Frage der Priorität. Es ist nicht schwer oder kompliziert und auch nicht zwangsläufig teurer, frische und unverarbeitete Lebensmittel zu nutzen. Auch wenn manchmal versucht wird, etwas anderes zu suggerieren.
> Andererseits ist etwas Schnelles von der Frittenbude manchmal auch verdammt lecker und so lange man sich nicht hauptsächlich von Fastfood ernährt, darfs dann ruhig auch so richtig ungesund sein, voller Geschmacksverstärker, künstlicher Aromen, Palmfett.



Ich muss sagen, ich esse seit gut 25 Jahren keine künstlichen Aromen oder sagen wir mal so ich koche selbst niemals damit ...so Tüten von Maggi Knorr und Co gibt es bei uns nicht! Wenn ich dann tatsächlich mal an einem Ibiss oder ähnlichem in den Genuss von sowas komme ,stell sich mir schnell die Frage?  Wer hat mir in den Hals geschissen ! Ich bin mit künstlicher Nahrung sehr skeptisch und versuche es zu vermeiden! Bin weder Veganer noch von der Strickpullifraktion ,aber hatte damals meine Lehre dort gemacht wo das Zeug hergestellt wird , seitdem konnte ich sowas nicht mehr wirklich gerne essen.

LG Michael


----------



## Waidbruder (14. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, und du glaubst sicher auch an den Weihnachtsmann?
> 
> Jürgen



Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte, wird der Regenwald für billiges Fleisch abgeholzt und nebenbei sind Rinder z.b selber als Wiederkäuer direkt am Co2 Ausstoss beteiligt.

Leider alles Fakten. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Waidbruder (14. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das mit dem Klimawandel ist mir auch aufgefallen  seitdem ist die Angelsaison einen Monat länger im Jahr
> Männer esst reichlich Bratwurst dann können wir 12 Monate im Jahr Angeln



Nur doof, dass auch die Fische den Braten gerochen haben und jedes Jahr weniger Lust haben anzubeissen.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Februar 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Nur doof, dass auch die Fische den Braten gerochen haben und jedes Jahr weniger Lust haben anzubeissen.


Kann ich jetzt so nicht bestätigen  die Aale beißen sogar bis in den November und die Waller auch 

LG Michael


----------



## Vanner (14. Februar 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> und nebenbei sind Rinder z.b selber als Wiederkäuer direkt am Co2 Ausstoss beteiligt.


Du aber auch.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (16. Februar 2020)

ich misch mich jetzt hier mal ein. 
die aale wird es ganz bald nicht mehr geben. weil es bekloppte menschen gibt, die glasaale als delikatesse sehen. es ist alles soo krank geworden. 
ein junger metal fasste es neulich mal für mich vollkommen schlüssig zusamen. 
er sagte: " wir müssen zurück zum sonntagsbraten" 
und er hat recht. das müssen wir in jeder beziehung. uns besinnen auf das, was wir wirklich brauchen und möchten.


----------



## zokker (17. Februar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ... zusamen.
> er sagte: " wir müssen zurück zum sonntagsbraten"
> und er hat recht. das müssen wir in jeder beziehung. uns besinnen auf das, was wir wirklich brauchen und möchten.



... in dieser Gesellschaftsform nicht machbar ... das Wichtigste ist Wachstum ...

Wenn man ab morgen mit dem Handy nur noch telefonieren könnte, würden ganze Wirtschaftszweige zusammenbrechen ...


----------



## Waidbruder (17. Februar 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Du aber auch.



ich stosse nach meinem Kenntnisstand kein Methan aus - welches noch stärker klimaschädlich ist  als Co2


----------



## Andal (17. Februar 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> ich stosse nach meinem Kenntnisstand kein Methan aus - welches noch stärker klimaschädlich ist  als Co2


Das habe ich bei mir noch nie analysiert. Es wandelt jedenfalls nicht die Luft zum Besseren, wenn meinem Leib Winde entfahren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (17. Februar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> ... in dieser Gesellschaftsform nicht machbar ... das Wichtigste ist Wachstum ...
> 
> Wenn man ab morgen mit dem Handy nur noch telefonieren könnte, würden ganze Wirtschaftszweige zusammenbrechen ...



Exakt so ist das, die schlimmste aller Ideologien. Sich selbst produzierende Handys, kann am Ende der Geschichte auch keiner mehr kaufen. Jeder 8-jährige versteht, wenn Mutti nen Geburtstagskuchen für die Klasse gebacken hat, dass der nicht für die ganze Schule reicht. Nur wir Menschen als Gesamtheit lassen uns in unserem evolutionären Sippendenken, von Wirtschaftsakrobaten den Wachstumsbären aufbinden. Im Detail ist das natürlich noch deutlich komplexer aber ich will auch niemanden langweilen. Eins ist aber sicher , Anpassung an veränderte Bedingungen ohne Veränderungen wird es nicht geben, auch wenn die Kapitalmärkte was anderes vorgaukeln. Transformation heißt das Zauberwort und das wird jeden treffen, ob des Gelingens bin ich allerdings skeptisch, wenn ich sehe welche Widerstände hier schon gegen alternative Lebensmittel bestehen.


----------



## Vanner (17. Februar 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> ich stosse nach meinem Kenntnisstand kein Methan aus



Davon war, in deinem Beitrag, auch keine Rede.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Februar 2020)

Der Konsum von veganen Lebensmitteln in Anlehnung an Fisch oder Fleisch wirkt für mich immer wie der Nichtraucher mit dem Nikotinpflaster oder der E-Zigarette.


----------



## exstralsunder (17. Februar 2020)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Der vegane Fisch ist wahrscheinlich sogar gesünder



Ja ist er. Ich liebe den veganen Fisch schon seit Jahrzehnten. 
Hab nichts gegen einen Graskarpfen einzuwenden.




Waidbruder schrieb:


> Generell gilt auf jeden Fall:  Je weniger Fleisch man konsumiert, desto besser fürs Klima. Alles hängt zusammen.



Einspruch euer Ehren! Waren es nicht die Heringe, welche sich pupsend verständigen?
Methan ist nun mal nicht gut fürs Klima
Ich sehe schon die nächsten Demos in Berlin:
Rettet das Klima - esst mehr Heringe
Rettet den Wald - esst mehr Spechte


----------



## Mescalero (17. Februar 2020)

@exstralsunder 

Wenn die Argumente knapp werden, bleibt nur Zynismus und es wird die Whataboutism-Keule ausgepackt.
Kann man machen und schön die Augen zuklappen, ist aber angesichts der Brisanz des Themas nicht angebracht.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (17. Februar 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der Konsum von veganen Lebensmitteln in Anlehnung an Fisch oder Fleisch wirkt für mich immer wie der Nichtraucher mit dem Nikotinpflaster oder der E-Zigarette.


kann man nicht so wirklich vergleichen. 
was soll ein nichtraucher mit einem nikotinpflaster?


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (17. Februar 2020)

exstralsunder schrieb:


> Ja ist er. Ich liebe den veganen Fisch schon seit Jahrzehnten.
> Hab nichts gegen einen Graskarpfen einzuwenden.
> 
> 
> ...


mit methan kann man motoren antreiben.. das weiß ich seit mad max!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Februar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> kann man nicht so wirklich vergleichen.
> was soll ein nichtraucher mit einem nikotinpflaster?


Err könnte Nikotinsüchtig werden, ohne die bekannten nebenwirkung des Rauchens.

So schräg wie es sich anhört, er wäre wohl der pfiffigere Nikotinkonsument.


----------



## zandertex (17. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Err könnte Nikotinsüchtig werden, ohne die bekannten nebenwirkung des Rauchens.
> 
> So schräg wie es sich anhört, er wäre wohl der pfiffigere Nikotinkonsument.




da ich noch nie geraucht habe........meinste man kann so ein pflaster rauchen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Februar 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> da ich noch nie geraucht habe........meinste man kann so ein pflaster rauchen?


Ich hab nur dumm geraucht, da musst du einen Flasternutzer fragen.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (17. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich hab nur dumm geraucht, da musst du einen Flasternutzer fragen.


der vergleich hinkt derart, dass einem fast die worte fehlen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. Februar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> kann man nicht so wirklich vergleichen.
> was soll ein nichtraucher mit einem nikotinpflaster?



Menschen werden nicht Vegan geboren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Februar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> der vergleich hinkt derart, dass einem fast die worte fehlen.


Es geht ff auch nicht um eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung über alternative Ernährungsgewohnheiten.


----------



## Fruehling (17. Februar 2020)

Um was geht es ihm?


----------



## exstralsunder (18. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> @exstralsunder
> 
> Wenn die Argumente knapp werden, bleibt nur Zynismus und es wird die Whataboutism-Keule ausgepackt.
> Kann man machen und schön die Augen zuklappen, ist aber angesichts der Brisanz des Themas nicht angebracht.




Ich klappe gar nichts zu. Weder die Augen, noch den Mund.
Man kann alles - so man mag- dramatisieren.
Der Burger ist eigentlich nicht der Rede wert. Und im Grunde ist hier schon alles gesagt.
Ich kann dir aber sagen, dass ich aller 2 Jahre von meinem Zulieferer Freikarten für dieses Event in Bremen bekomme. So auch dieses Jahr.
Und ja: ich durfte diesen Fischburger essen.
Textur: wie ein billiges Fischstäbchen,
Geschmack: nicht definierbar
Wenn man Probleme mit Fisch essen hat, kann man sich das Ding antun.
Der Geschmack kommt hauptsächlich von den Beilagen. Und: frittiertes geht immer.
Fischstäbchen sind ja auch eher Geschmacksneutral. Zumindest , wenn es zusammengekehrtes Zeug ist.
Die Panade- auch bei Igloo's Fischstäbchen, nimmt den Fischigen Geschmack.
Ist ja auch so gewollt...deswegen essen viele Menschen Fischstäbchen, obwohl sie Fisch eigentlich ablehnen.
So und jetzt zum Thema vegan. Ich in absoluter Gegner davon. Macht für MICH keinen Sinn. Dafür liebe ich zusehr Fleisch, Fisch und Grünzeugs.
Gern auch in Verbindung miteinander. Hab kein Problem mit Lachs auf einem Spinatbett.
Aber irgendwelche Lebensmittel (Fleisch) aus anderen Lebensmitteln (Pflanzen) herstellen- das halte ich für falsch.
Das ist weder gesund noch nachhaltig.
Soja wächst nun mal nicht bei uns. Das kommt entweder aus Asien oder Südamerika. Dafür muss Land ,Fläche und Flugzeug da sein.
Freilich wird auch Soja an Tiere verfüttert. Ist genau so ein Frevel.
Sinnvoll kann auf Dauer nur eine nachhaltige Tierhaltung sein. Das ist hier aber nicht das Thema.
Der Arbeitsaufwand und der Energieaufwand zum Herstellen von Fake Fleisch oder Fisch Produkten ist ist enorm.
Es macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn, ein Produkt nachzubauen, wenn es das Original gibt.
Dann sollte man das Ding wegen mir Pflanzenbratling mit Fischgeschmack nennen.
Natürlich sind die Weltmeere überfischt...aber einen Fischburger kann man auch auch vom Karpfen oder wegen mir Weißfisch herstellen.
In Berlin werden gerade Tonnen an Weißfisch zu Methan "verarbeitet". Das ist für mich der größere Frevel.
Wenn sich jemand vegan ernähren will, soll er das bitte machen.
Wenn jemand Fleisch und Fisch essen will...das dann bitte auch.
Die Frage ist eigentlich nur; wie und woher kommt das Grundnahrungsmittel?
Ich lehne Soja Monokultur ab....genau so wie Fischtrawler, welche den Meeresboden umpflügen.
Beides ist nicht gesund für uns Menschen.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Februar 2020)

Du lehnst Sojamonokukturen ab, völlig zu Recht. Sie brauchen gigantische Mengen an Wasser, mineralischen Düngern und Pestiziden und sind die Hauptursache für den Rückgang des Primärwaldes in Südamerika - in Dimensionen, die sich beinahe der Vorstellungskraft entziehen.

Fakt ist jedoch, dass nahezu die komplette Produktion zu Tierfutter verarbeitet wird! Das bisschen Soja, das für die Tofuherstellung verwurstet wird, kommt fast immer aus europäischen Anbaugebieten.

In Brasilien ist es Soja, in Indonesien Palmöl. Aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel an Schweinereien, die wir dem Planeten zumuten.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2020)

Wann erkennt Mensch, dass Mensch nur eine kurze, wenngleich auch sehr nachhaltige, Episode ist? Den uns nachfolgenden Quallen und Schaben ist es doch heute schon wurscht. Sie wurschteln lustig vor sich hin und gut isses!


----------



## Fruehling (18. Februar 2020)

Zumindest wäre Homo Sapiens die erste Spezies, die die eigene Ausrottung selbst zu verantworten hätte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel an Schweinereien, die wir dem Planeten zumuten.



Wer ist denn "wir"? Der ewige Appell an das kollektive Schuldbewusstsein juckt in Südamerika halt niemanden, wenn die Europäer das Festland quasi bis zum letzten Baum für Ackerland in den letzten Jahrzehnten gerodet haben. Das Geschwafel "Einklang mit der Natur" endet bei uns schon mit dem Wolf, wie soll dann ein globaler Fingerzeig funktionieren? Wir kriegen ja nicht mal die Mülltrennung vor der Haustür geregelt. 

Prinzipiell finde ich das Umdenken in der Gesellschaft gut, ob nun "Fake-Fisch" oder ökologisch wertvolle Ersatzprodukte für Fleisch. Das Kernproblem wird aber bestehen bleiben: Wir sind zu viele Menschen. Die Ursache all dieser Verwerfungen wird also nur verschoben, Soja hin oder her.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (18. Februar 2020)

Insofern unterscheidet uns das wenigstens nicht von jedem anderen Parasiten der seinen Wirt zu Grunde richtet. Da scheint die Größe des Gehirns eine kleinere Rolle zu spielen als jeder für sich selbst in Anspruch nehmen würde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Februar 2020)

Es gibt nicht viele schlechte Ausreden,  über die sich  nicht bereits jemand auf sehr unterhaltsame Weise lustig gemacht hätte.
Danke https://mobile.twitter.com/erzaehlmirnix


----------



## Mescalero (18. Februar 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer ist denn "wir"? Der ewige Appell an das kollektive Schuldbewusstsein juckt in Südamerika halt niemanden, wenn die Europäer das Festland quasi bis zum letzten Baum für Ackerland in den letzten Jahrzehnten gerodet haben. Das Geschwafel "Einklang mit der Natur" endet bei uns schon mit dem Wolf, wie soll dann ein globaler Fingerzeig funktionieren? Wir kriegen ja nicht mal die Mülltrennung vor der Haustür geregelt.
> 
> Prinzipiell finde ich das Umdenken in der Gesellschaft gut, ob nun "Fake-Fisch" oder ökologisch wertvolle Ersatzprodukte für Fleisch. Das Kernproblem wird aber bestehen bleiben: Wir sind zu viele Menschen. Die Ursache all dieser Verwerfungen wird also nur verschoben, Soja hin oder her.


Natürlich muss an das kollektive Schuldbewusstsein appelliert werden, immerhin sind wir (und damit sind eben alle gemeint) auch alle am Raubbau der Erde beteiligt. Die wenigen indigenen Volksgruppen, die es tatsächlich bis heute geschafft haben, ihre traditionelle Lebensweise durchzuziehen, fallen nicht ins Gewicht angesichts von x-Milliarden Menschen.

Man könnte was tun, das ist m.E. der große Aufreger daran. Stattdessen werden engagierte Leute als linksgrünversifft bezeichnet, hinreichend belegte Tatsachen als Fakenews eingestuft, hochkriminelle Lobbyarbeit zugelassen und reaktionäre Egozentriker zur Macht verholfen.
Bestimmt wäre es technologisch möglich, das Ruder rumzureißen. Will aber niemand bzw. zu wenige.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Natürlich muss an das kollektive Schuldbewusstsein appelliert werden, immerhin sind wir (und damit sind eben alle gemeint) auch alle am Raubbau der Erde beteiligt. Die wenigen indigenen Volksgruppen, die es tatsächlich bis heute geschafft haben, ihre traditionelle Lebensweise durchzuziehen, fallen nicht ins Gewicht angesichts von x-Milliarden Menschen.
> 
> Man könnte was tun, das ist m.E. der große Aufreger daran. Stattdessen werden engagierte Leute als linksgrünversifft bezeichnet, hinreichend belegte Tatsachen als Fakenews eingestuft, hochkriminelle Lobbyarbeit zugelassen und reaktionäre Egozentriker zur Macht verholfen.
> Bestimmt wäre es technologisch möglich, das Ruder rumzureißen. Will aber niemand bzw. zu wenige.



Bin ganz bei dir, gerade in Punkto Schubladen.

Das "Ruder rumreißen" ist halt der Knackpunkt. Wo greifen welche Mechanismen und inwieweit helfen sie dem Zweck tatsächlich. Wir können die Uhren nicht auf Null stellen, die Schwellenländer wollen genauso wachsen, wie wir. Ob nun im Lebensstandard, aber auch der wirtschaftlichen Kraft. In Europa hat jeder Haushalt Strom, fließendes Wasser aus dem Hahn, einen PKW vor der Tür, den Fernseher in Wohn und Schlafzimmer. Der Tisch ist reich gedeckt, die Infrastruktur flächendeckend auf gutem Niveau. Den Tribut haben wir dafür gezahlt: Keine Wälder, begradigte Flüsse, eine vom Menschen geprägte Kulturlandschaft.

Warum sollen die Menschen in Brasilien nicht das gleiche Recht einfordern, welches wir in den letzten Jahrzehnten leben? Darum schreibe ich ja auch, das wir mit diesem "kollektiven" Schuldbewusstsein nicht weit kommen. Unsere Fehler sind schließlich auch der Grund für den üppigen Lebensstil. Aus der Ferne ist die Kritik am Roden der Regenwälder dann leicht geschrieben, von Widerstand oder einer besseren Welt vor der Haustür fehlt aber jeder Wille. Es gäbe beispielsweise kein billiges, fragwürdiges Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung, würden die Leute es nicht kaufen. So einfach ist das halt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bestimmt wäre es technologisch möglich, das Ruder rumzureißen. Will aber niemand bzw. zu wenige


Die Zahl derer ist ständig wachsenden und aufgrund weltweit reihenweise fallender Temperaturrekorde sind wir ja nun mittlerweile bei der Masse über das Leugnen der Existenz des Klimawandels hinaus, die überwiegende Mehrheit hat auch bereits gefressen, das dieser menschengemacht ist, jetzt kommt das Lied,  wir sind viel zu klein, und die anderen machen ja eh nichts.

Der Weg,  bis ein Teil der Bevölkerung es über die Schwelle der Erkenntnis schafft ist  weit, aber da es keine Alternativen gibt unumgänglich.
Da müssen wir alle durch. Und je bekloppter das Wetter spielt,  desto beflügelter ist der Lernerfolg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Februar 2020)

Nur um mal aufzuzeigen, was in anderen Teilen der Welt so los ist, um sich gegen Umweltverschmutzung und Klimawandel einzusetzen.

https://weather.com/en-IN/india/new...uman-chain-ever-raise-environmental-awareness
Eine Menschenkette in Indien mit  über 5 Mio Menschen über 18.000 Kilometer lang.

Funfact, Deutschland hat weniger als 4000km Grenzlänge, da ist die Menschenkette also mehr als vier mal drumherum.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Zahl derer ist ständig wachsenden und aufgrund weltweit reihenweise fallender Temperaturrekorde sind wir ja nun mittlerweile bei der Masse über das Leugnen der Existenz des Klimawandels hinaus


Klimawandel war immer da, mit oder ohne Mensch. Da ist nichts zu leugnen und nichts zu propagandieren.
Welchen Regeln die Entwicklung von Wetter und Einflüssen auf diesem Planeten-Terrarium nimmt, da haben schon ganz andere gegrübelt.
Und verstanden ist nichts, nur beobachten und aufzeichnen.
Und viel dummes Zeug ward geschrieben, auch von sogenannten Publicity-Wissenschaftlern. Wie oft sollte der Golfstrom schon zusammenbrechen und Mitteleuropa in Arktis verwandeln?
Es könnte genauso gut sein, dass gerade mit viel CO2 Ausstoß die nächste sich annähernde Eiszeit noch aufgehalten wird, der Golfstrom sich unter den dichteren Wolken noch wohlfühlt, Möglichkeiten ohne Ende.



Testudo schrieb:


> die überwiegende Mehrheit hat auch bereits gefressen, das dieser menschengemacht ist


So pauschal ist das voller Schwachsinn.
Einfach alles nachplappern was vorgeplappert wird, das taugt heute auch bei tausendfacher Wiederholung nicht mehr zur Indoktrination und Gehirnwäsche. Die alten Propagandaverfahren sind zum Glück gut entlarvt und bekannt. Fakenews und Medienlüge sind bekannt, darüber wird sich sogar aufgeregt.
Ersichtlich ist, die überwiegende Mehrheit tut wenn, dann dass ihr ein Klimawandel per se am Arsch vorbei geht.
Da ändern ein paar Events und Schlagzeilen gar nichts dran. Nach 2 Wochen ist alles vergessen.
Zuviel Emmissionen und Smog, klar. Es emitiert, und wahrscheinlich ungesund viel. Definitiv ist rumsauen schlecht, und vermindert die Lebenschancen für Menschheit.
Das ist sogar einsehbar, überflüssig Müll produzieren vermindern, da könnte sich als Trend sogar einschleifen und halten.

Sehr viel schneller und wahrscheinlicher werden die (menschgemachten!) unsichtbaren Vergiftungen die Gattung Mensch dezimieren, schätze ich. Zuerst über den Ausfall der Masse an Arbeitsfähigen.
Selbst daran labt und weidet sich derweil aber eine ganze Medizinindustrie, und die kann mit Vegansubstituten nachher auch noch mehr behandeln und Penunzen scheffeln. Fisch essen ist aus deren Sicht sehr schädlich, schädlich für Krankheitsgewinnler.
Lauernd all die vielen, die da warten, dass eine Masse aufhetzte Blödbürger aufwendige Klimaschutz-Umstellaktivitäten anwirft, Häuser abreißt und neu baut, Auto verschrottet und neu kauft, usw.
und somit viel Geld ausgibt, dass von bestimmten Wirtschaftsgruppen eingesammelt wird.

Es wird interessenbedingt jedoch aktiv an Auftau-Klima gebastelt (Stichwort Rohstoffe Arktis) - willst und traust du dich an solch Größtbaustelle ran?


----------



## Fruehling (18. Februar 2020)

Erstaunliche Fingerübung in nie geglaubter Simplizität.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Februar 2020)

@Nordlichtangler Das ist deine Meinung,  die will dir keiner nehmen. Aber es ist ganz bestimmt keine faktenbasierte Argumentation. 

Wir lebent in einer Demokratie,  in der die Mehrheit die Marschrichtung bestimmt, solltest du recht haben, und es geht der Mehrheit am Arsch vorbei, bleib entspannt.  Ich sehe das die  Bewertungen und der Stellenwert im Laufe des letzten Jahres verändert haben, weltweit. 

Ich bin da entspannt, das sich wie sonst auch im leben, die Menschen doch am Leben hängen und merken, daß Lebensqualität nicht von rauchenden Kohlekraftwerken abhängig ist.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (18. Februar 2020)

bastido schrieb:


> Insofern unterscheidet uns das wenigstens nicht von jedem anderen Parasiten der seinen Wirt zu Grunde richtet. Da scheint die Größe des Gehirns eine kleinere Rolle zu spielen als jeder für sich selbst in Anspruch nehmen würde.


kurze anmerkung: die größe des gehirns hat nichts mit seiner leistungsfähigkeit zu tun. ( klugscheißerei, ich weiß. sorry)


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (18. Februar 2020)

Sicherlich sind wir Parasiten. Keine Frage. Wir sind quasi ein "Endwirt" . Und klar verhalten wir uns nicht immer richtig. Was ich mich immer wieder frage, ist: Pflanzen sind Lebewesen. Richtig? Sie haben einen Stoffwechsel, also sind sie Lebewesen. Hab ich mal so gelernt. 
Frage: Gibt uns die Tatsache, dass wir nicht mit ihnen kommunizieren können, das Recht , sie zu benutzen wie wir wollen? Sie zu züchten, in Massen zu produzieren? Um dann Ersatzfutter daraus zu machen? Nur, weil sie nicht schreien können? 

All das kann man immer weiter führen. Diskutieren bis ins Unendliche.
Der Mensch ist ein " Allesfresser". Er / Sie ernährt sich von Allem, was es gerade gibt. Ergo: Eine Mischernährung in Maßen wäre das Ideal.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (19. Februar 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Zumindest wäre Homo Sapiens die erste Spezies, die die eigene Ausrottung selbst zu verantworten hätte.


Weiß man das?


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Februar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Sicherlich sind wir Parasiten. Keine Frage. Wir sind quasi ein "Endwirt"



Ich muss mal Klugscheißern!
Ein Parasit kann niemals auch Endwirt sein.
Der Endwirt, "bewirtet", beherbergt, versorgt den Parasiten.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

zu Parasiten noch; diese sind ja daran "interessiert", ihren Wirt am Leben zu erhalten. Stirbt der Wirt, stirbt in aller Regel auch der Parasit.
Als es gar nicht selten war, dass wir Würmer hatten, ist noch gar nicht so lange her, waren z.B. Allergien kaum verbreitet. So werden ja auch mitunter Würmer zur Therape, z.B. bei Morbus Crohn eingesetzt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2020)

Wie war nochmal das Thema?


----------



## Floriho (20. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wie war nochmal das Thema?



Verwurmter Fake-Fisch rettet die Fischbestände/Menschheit/Erde. Da dieser nicht schmeckt, sind wir dem Untergang geweiht.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wie war nochmal das Thema?


Das Thema war ....mach Politik und überzeuge die Anderen von deinem Standpunkt! 
Wer das Zeug nicht fressen will kommt an den Pranger


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das Thema war ....mach Politik und überzeuge die Anderen von deinem Standpunkt!
> Wer das Zeug nicht fressen will kommt an den Pranger


Ach, deswegen so viel Konjunktiv und ein kleinwenig Imperativ.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2020)

[/QUOTE]





juergent60 schrieb:


> Ich hab dies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie bereits angekündigt, habe ich das Rezept mal zubereitet.
Mein Fazit, es schmeckt erstaunlich gut. Ich bin ganz überrascht, welch intensiver Fischgeschmack aus dem Noriblatt kommt.

Statt Olivenöl habe ich ein paar Tropfen Sesamöl genommen. Wirklich gut. Die Konsistenz ist natürlich anders, aber gut.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2020)

Wie bereits angekündigt, habe ich das Rezept mal zubereitet.
Mein Fazit, es schmeckt erstaunlich gut. Ich bin ganz überrascht, welch intensiver Fischgeschmack aus dem Noriblatt kommt.

Statt Olivenöl habe ich ein paar Tropfen Sesamöl genommen. Wirklich gut. Die Konsistenz ist natürlich anders, aber gut.
[/QUOTE]
Und Sesamöl und Noriblätter, einmal um die ganze Welt gekarrt, sind umweltpolitisch jetzt einwandfrei?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wie bereits angekündigt, habe ich das Rezept mal zubereitet.
> Mein Fazit, es schmeckt erstaunlich gut. Ich bin ganz überrascht, welch intensiver Fischgeschmack aus dem Noriblatt kommt.
> 
> Statt Olivenöl habe ich ein paar Tropfen Sesamöl genommen. Wirklich gut. Die Konsistenz ist natürlich anders, aber gut.


Und Sesamöl und Noriblätter, einmal um die ganze Welt gekarrt, sind umweltpolitisch jetzt einwandfrei?
[/QUOTE]

Andal, so lange ich denken kann, bin ich Angler und auch an Umweltschutz und Ökologie interessiert.

Für mich sind das untrennbar verflochten Zusammenhänge und genau so lange treffe ich misepetrische meist ältere Personen,  die sich allein davon provoziert fühlen, das andere ihre Verhaltensweisen reflektieren und abwägen, wie sie ihren  Fussabdruck günstiger gestalten können.

Ich habe nie behauptet,  mich umweltpolitisch einwandfrei zu verhalten, und ich bin auch nicht so naiv zu glauben, daß dies als Ziel für die Gesellschaft durchzusetzen ist.

Aber ich finde es wichtig, das man sich der Konsequenzen seines Handelns bewusst ist und dafür Verantwortung übernimmt. 

Darüber hinaus ich sehe keinerlei Grund,  Menschen,  die sich wissentlich gegen wissenschaftlichen Konsens schädlich verhalten und äußern auch noch zu pampern und in ihrem Fehlverhalten möglichst nicht zu stören. Das tun sie ja im Umkehrschluss auch nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil,  ich treffe laufend Menschen,  die zwar z.B. vom Klimawandel nichts mehr hören wollen und dann beinah neurotisch immer wieder mit Anekdoten zu "Greta" dem von früher auch schon bekannten "T-shirt-Winter" und "die Erde geht davon nicht unter" den Watschenbaum kräftig schütteln.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2020)

@Testudo , fährts du ein Auto? Ich seit über 20 Jahren absichtlich nicht.

Antworte mir jetzt nicht, sondern dir selber, wenn du wieder mal eine Fahrt machst, die du auch locker hättest anderweitig erledigen können!


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Februar 2020)

Ein gutes Rezept für Schweinsbraten mit Dunkelbier und Knödeln ist aber auf jeden Fall verlockender und das ich nicht mit dem Auto einkaufen fahren muss darfs gerne der Lieferdienst bringen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> @Testudo , fährts du ein Auto? Ich seit über 20 Jahren absichtlich nicht.
> 
> Antworte mir jetzt nicht, sondern dir selber, wenn du wieder mal eine Fahrt machst, die du auch locker hättest anderweitig erledigen können!


Moin Andal, 

Klar fahr ich Auto und  für ein leckeres Schweiners  mit Knödl und Soß, dazu ein Krautsalat kann man mich nachts wecken.

Aber das hat doch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, das es Menschen gibt, die aus welchen Gründen kein totes Tier mehr essen wollen, und es für diese alternative Produkte gibt, die irgendwie an totes Tier erinnern.

Ich esse durchaus Tiere, manche kann ich einfach nicht leiden sehen, dann putz ich sie eben weg.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß ich bei entsprechender Möglichkeit auch diese Alternativen probiere. Ergebnissen,  schmeckt, schmeckt nicht.

Das wir Tiere nicht hinreichend zu schätzen wissen  finde ich  durchaus kritikwürdig und da sehe ich Verbesserungspotentials. 

Wir halten Kühe für die Milch,  deren Stierkälber sind quasi Schrott,  weil sie  nicht auf Fleischzuwachs gezüchtet sind, dabei geben  zwienutzungsrinder auch Milch und setzen mehr Fleisch an, bei den Hühnern der gleiche  Mist.

Wird geschreddert  mit Tierwohllabel...

Wir produzieren von allem zu viel, mehr als wir brauchen, die Gülle macht Problem mit Grundwasser und Gewässer,  die Pflanzen werden gespritzt gegen und für alles mögliche, ....

Ja, da finde ich es schlau  auch als carnivorer Mensch mal über einen Fleischersatz zwischendurch nachzudenken, zumal da Sachen dabei sind, die gut schmecken.

Keiner hat hier von irgendjemand gefordert, kein Fleisch zu essen, aber viele haben sich über Vegetarier oder Veganer echauffiert.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Moin Andal,
> 
> Klar fahr ich Auto und  für ein leckeres Schweiners  mit Knödl und Soß, dazu ein Krautsalat kann man mich nachts wecken.
> 
> Aber das hat doch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, das es Menschen gibt, die aus welchen Gründen kein totes Tier mehr essen wollen, und es für diese alternative Produkte gibt, die irgendwie an totes Tier erinnern.


Ja soll jeder, wie er will, meinetwegen auch nur dürres Gras, oder welkes Laub essen. Wenn ihm das Freude macht, er damit auskommt - gerne. Nur nicht alle für Deppen ansprechen, weil sie einer tradierten Mischkost anhängen! Leute, die mir mit "du musst essen, weil...!" kommen, gehen mir einfach auf den Sack. Das durften auch schon mehrfach Therapeuten auf diversen Rehas erleben. Wer mir ins Essen quatscht, der riskiert, dass wir nie annähernd Freunde werden.

Und diesen "Fischburger" werde ich auch aus reiner Neugier probieren, wenn er mir mal in die Quere kommt. Direkt danach suchen - nope! Aber das habe ich ja bereits so geschrieben. Aber wenn ich unbedingt Fisch essen will, dann fange ich mir einen, brate den, oder Teile davon, in guter deutscher Butter und gut ist das. Es bringt den 8 Milliarden Leuten auf diesem Planeten rein gar nichts, wenn ich als einzelner den Gutmenschen 
gebe, der ich wirklich nicht bin. Da bleibe ich lieber ehrlich. Bringt zwar der Erde auch nix, aber mir.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Februar 2020)

Das Ding ist halt leider, Fakefishburger hin oder her, dass eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten gibt. Entweder die Gutmenschen, die zu bashen heutzutage zum guten Ton in vielen Kreisen gehört, werden deutlich mehr oder es geht schneller den Bach runter als wir ahnen. Wer das nicht sieht oder wahrhaben will, ist blind oder einfach ignorant oder beides.

Wobei es viele Möglichkeiten gibt, ein _Gutmensch _zu sein. Man kann vieles tun, man muss es nur wollen. Müll vermeiden, kein Auto nutzen, Biozeug kaufen, auf tierische Lebensmittel verzichten, im Verein den Bach renaturieren, Clean Ups veranstalten, Solar aufs Dach bauen, Gemüse ausm Garten usw. usf.
Niemand macht ALLES richtig, das ist unmöglich. Aber wenn alle nur ein kleines bisschen tun, sind wir schon ein gehöriges Stück weiter.

Was uns definitiv kein Stück weiter bringt, sind ewiges Nörgeln, Vorschriften und erhobene Zeigefinger. Im Kopf muss es „Klick“ machen, auch wenn es wehtut, dass wir uns das von der Generation unserer Kinder oder Enkel sagen lassen müssen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> "du musst essen, weil...!"


Wer hat das zu dir gesagt? Und wie viele haben erklärt, warum andere das essen, sollen doch das original essen, warunheißt es Fisch....un das jeweilsmit der Bemerkun,das es für sie  nicht in Frage käme.

Gaga, aber doch lustig oder, die die sich verbieten bevormundet zu werden, haben keine Scheu, anderen zu erklären, wo der Frosch die Locken hat.

Wenn er uns mal unter die Fittiche kommt, tauschen wir uns aus, und vermutlich werden wir uns einig sein, das ist nichts wass man regelmäßig haben muss, gerade weil man als Angler frischen Fisch doch regelmäßig zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2020)

Lies einfach nochmal meinen obigen Beitrag. Dann siehst du, wer mir "ins Essen gequatscht" hat und dass es mir absolut egal ist, wer was lecker findet und warum verdrückt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (20. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das Ding ist halt leider, Fakefishburger hin oder her, dass eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten gibt. Entweder die Gutmenschen, die zu bashen heutzutage zum guten Ton in vielen Kreisen gehört, werden deutlich mehr oder es geht schneller den Bach runter als wir ahnen. Wer das nicht sieht oder wahrhaben will, ist blind oder einfach ignorant oder beides.
> 
> Wobei es viele Möglichkeiten gibt, ein _Gutmensch _zu sein. Man kann vieles tun, man muss es nur wollen. Müll vermeiden, kein Auto nutzen, Biozeug kaufen, auf tierische Lebensmittel verzichten, im Verein den Bach renaturieren, Clean Ups veranstalten, Solar aufs Dach bauen, Gemüse ausm Garten usw. usf.
> Niemand macht ALLES richtig, das ist unmöglich. Aber wenn alle nur ein kleines bisschen tun, sind wir schon ein gehöriges Stück weiter.
> ...



Wie schon oft angemerkt, kann das jeder halten wie er will und wird es auch. Am Ende ist das alles viel zu kurz gesprungen. Es spielt keine Rolle, wie sich wer und es welchen Gründen (ethisch, religiös oder sonst was) ernährt, sondern nur wie das Produkt was er konsumiert hergestellt ist. Das gilt für jedes Produkt, auch abseits von Lebensmitteln. Entweder „wir“ schaffen es die Art unseres Wirtschaftens zu reformieren oder uns wird schlicht das Material ausgehen um weiter zu leben wie wir es gewohnt sind, egal ob es Böden, Rohstoffe, oder andere Ressourcen sind. Es wird nichts nützen Produkte zu konsumieren, die weniger schlecht sind als andere. Sie müssen schlicht gut sein und einem Kreislauf zugeführt werden. Dazu ist auch grundsätzlich kein Verzicht nötig, denn die Verantwortung dafür muss dahin delegiert werden wo sie Gewinn abwerfen, zum Produzenten. Solange „der Mensch“ aber seiner Evolution folgend nicht in der Lage ist über die eigene Bezugsgruppe und deren Interessen hinaus Entscheidungen zu treffen wird es bleiben wie es ist, dafür ist das Problem zu grundsätzlicher Natur und nicht mehr mit althergebrachten Rezepten zu lösen. Kurz gesagt wir müssen eben raus aus der Rolle des Parasiten aber das überfordert das einzelne Individuum und kann nur gesamtsolidarisch erreicht werden.

Wenn hier jemand tatsächlich Lust hat sich mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen, dem empfehle ich die Arbeit von Otto Scharmer, Theory U. Ein Mann der nicht unter den Verdacht grünlinksversift fällt. Zusammen mit den Produkten von Prof. Braungart ergibt das Ganze dann Sinn.
So das war dann mein letzter Post. Viel Spass beim nachdenken oder auch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Februar 2020)

Gestern war Walter Kohl beim Lanz und forderte ein, das wir Schäden,  die bei der Produktion von Gütern verursacht werden, zwingend mit eingepreist werden müssen.

Der Mann ist übrigens cdu Mitglied,  wie sein Vater es auch war.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Februar 2020)

bastido schrieb:


> ...Prof. Braungart...



Der ist brillant!
Er war am Montag erst beim Plasberg und blickte erneut in große, fragende Kinderaugen... 




Testudo schrieb:


> Gestern war Walter Kohl beim Lanz und forderte ein, das wir Schäden,  die bei der Produktion von Gütern verursacht werden, zwingend mit eingepreist werden müssen.
> 
> Der Mann ist übrigens cdu Mitglied,  wie sein Vater es auch war.



Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, auch seine anderen Statements!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> Aber das hat doch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, das es Menschen gibt, die aus welchen Gründen kein totes Tier mehr essen wollen......



Aber tote Pflanzen?


----------



## yukonjack (21. Februar 2020)

Hier kommen bei mir Erinnerungen an meine Bundeswehrzeit zurück. Unser Koch war der Meinung, das Zeug muss nicht schmecken, das soll euch nur helfen zu überleben.


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Solar aufs Dach bauen..
> Niemand macht ALLES richtig, das ist unmöglich.




Kurz Ot

Wenn dann mal länger Dunkel ist......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Februar 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber tote Pflanzen?


echt, so ein Posting mit ganzen 3 Wörtern musstest du nach 10 Minuten nochmal bearbeiten?

Mir ist  bis heute in unseren Breiten noch niemand untergekommen, der sagte, er äße prinzipiell nur tierische Kost.
Aber es hat auch noch keiner den Inuit vorgeworfen, das sie sich zumindest früher annähern rein tierisch ernährt haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Februar 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Hier kommen bei mir Erinnerungen an meine Bundeswehrzeit zurück. Unser Koch war der Meinung, das Zeug muss nicht schmecken, das soll euch nur helfen zu überleben.



Hallo,

da fällt mir auch ein Spruch unseres Zugführers dazu ein: "Alles was nicht unmittelbar zum Tode führt, dient der Abhärtung." Und so war es auch in dieser Schleifereinheit ein viertel Jahr lang.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2020)

Testudo schrieb:


> echt, so ein Posting mit ganzen 3 Wörtern musstest du nach 10 Minuten nochmal bearbeiten?
> 
> Mir ist  bis heute in unseren Breiten noch niemand untergekommen, der sagte, er äße prinzipiell nur tierische Kost.
> Aber es hat auch noch keiner den Inuit vorgeworfen, das sie sich zumindest früher annähern rein tierisch ernährt haben.



Meine Intention ist simpel:

Ein Veganer schreibt immer von Gurken, Kirschen und Zucchini. Bei Fleisch wird aber nie von Bratwurst, Schnitzel und Gulasch geschrieben, sondern sich simpelster, manipulativer Rhetorik bedient. Totes Fleisch, Suggestion kleingeistiger Auswürfe. Das geistige Kind dieser Ausdrucksweise bestätigt nur meine Meinung über dich als Person.


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2020)

Wobei man aber sagen und zugeben muss, dass das Essen beim Bund gut, bis sehr gut war. Von einzelnen Nahrungsverderbern mal abgesehen. In der Bayernkaserne konkurrierten drei Küchen um den Titel der Besten. Wobei die der Feldjäger immer vorne lag. Nach den 6 Wochen Lehrgang brauchte ich komplett neue, größere Hosen, die ich anschließend in Iserlohn auf der truppendienstlichen Fachschule der Luftwaffe wieder zurücktauschte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Februar 2020)

@Fantastic Fishing in der gegenseitigen Wertschätzung sind wir uns wohl einig, das du das immer wieder betonen musst.


----------



## Fruehling (21. Februar 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Bei Fleisch wird aber nie von Bratwurst, Schnitzel und Gulasch geschrieben, sondern sich simpelster, manipulativer Rhetorik bedient....



Was daran liegen mag, daß es dem Dauerkonsumenten sowieso herzlich egal ist, was aus dem, in 99 von 100 Fällen übelst behandelten Fleisch, am Ende wird. Wieso sollte gerade der Kritiker dann anfangen zu unterscheiden?


----------



## zokker (21. Februar 2020)

gründler schrieb:


> Kurz Ot
> 
> Wenn dann mal länger Dunkel ist......



Da geht im dunklen eh keiner raus. Hauptsache erst mal dagegen sein.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Februar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich muss mal Klugscheißern!
> Ein Parasit kann niemals auch Endwirt sein.
> Der Endwirt, "bewirtet", beherbergt, versorgt den Parasiten.
> 
> Jürgen


du hast vollkommen recht. mir war der fehler auch schon aufgefallen. endverbraucher wäre richtig gewesen. heißt: niemand isst uns. 
(ich dachte nur: wenn es niemandem auffällt, muss es mir auch nicht peinlich sein.  ) grins.
danke für die korrektur. alles gut.


----------



## hanzz (21. Februar 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> niemand isst uns.


Doch. Der böse Wolf.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Februar 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Doch. Der böse Wolf.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Doch. Der böse Wolf.



Hallo,

wenn es hart auf hart geht, essen wir uns auch selber. Kannibalismus ist in extremen Ausnahmesitutationen gar nicht so selten, Da würden auch Veganer mitmachen, wenns ums Überleben geht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2020)

Ist das dann "beinahe vegan", wenn man einen Veganer verzehrt?


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ist das dann "beinahe vegan", wenn man einen Veganer verzehrt?



Hallo,

weiss ich nicht. Müsste man wohl einen Veganer dazu fragen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (22. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ist das dann "beinahe vegan", wenn man einen Veganer verzehrt?


In Soylent Grün kommt später ALLES zusammen.


----------



## Mikesch (22. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn es hart auf hart geht, essen wir uns auch selber. Kannibalismus ist in extremen Ausnahmesitutationen gar nicht so selten, Da würden auch Veganer mitmachen, wenns ums Überleben geht.
> 
> ...


Nö, die sind verhungert, wie war das mit dem Footballteam, Flugzeugabsturz in den Anden?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Februar 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Nö, die sind verhungert, wie war das mit dem Footballteam, Flugzeugabsturz in den Anden?



Hallo,

gerade die Überlebenden bei diesem Flugzeugabsturz (1972) schafften dies eben nur durch essen der dabei ums Leben gekommenen Passagiere.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gerade die Überlebenden bei diesem Flugzeugabsturz (1972) schafften dies eben nur durch essen der dabei ums Leben gekommenen Passagiere.
> 
> ...


Also....... veganes Dörrfleisch halt. Sauzaach, aber man überlebt.


----------

